# Top 3 Sexiest Fat Babes - Who and Why?



## FatGirlLover (Nov 25, 2005)

Ive got so many photos of various fat girls who I find very sexy, and upon browsing through various pics, I thought it would be good to share with everyone exactly who I find to be the most sexiest out of all the known fat girls (many of whom use this forum too - if i mention your name in my top 3, any chance of some free pics/vids?  ). Also, I will put exactly what about their bodies I find to make them so sexy. So here goes:

3. Heather. Why? Well its a close call between my top 3, and Heather is probably the best all rounder (no pun intended lol). From her face to her ass, she has it all. Your bellies are great, sometimes a really big belly is nice but sometimes you have as many as 3, and they look fantastic. Your butt cant match AnnMarie's (no-one can in my opinion), but your thighs, especially when you sit down, are nice and thick, with plenty of soft fat and I would just love to get lost in there!

2. AnnMarie. Why? That ASS:eat2: . What else about you grabs me so quickly? It looks great all the time - whatever you are wearing, whatever way you stand or sit, it just looks incredible, so curvy and huge with smooth, soft fat - how do you manage to have such a great backside without any cellulite, its perfect! (excuse while I use a tissue! lol) With jeans its great, short skirt, naked - wow! The thighs really help too - sometimes Heather's look slightly better, but there are times when the combination of your ass and thighs just blow me away (remember your jacuzzi pics? Incredible!).

With the enthusiasm shown above, I bet your wondering who could possibly beat them? Well the winner just has to be:

1. Cindy G! Why? So many reasons! 500 pounds of gorgeus woman!:wubu: First of all can I say to you please dont lose or gain any more weight please? You are completely perfect now so lets keep you that way! The massive wobbly belly is probably the main reason I put you top. I dont feel your butt is as good as AnnMarie or Heather's, but I feel every other aspect of your body is so amazing that you just HAD to come in top! I love the way when you sit down your belly almost reaches the ground - it doesnt hang excessively, it just looks so right. You sometimes have a double belly too, you can position it in so many ways, and in your videos the amount your belly wobbles and jiggles just sends me into a frenzy! 

There is more I like as well. I have never seen any1 with arms as big and plump as yours, and yet they still look so soft and squeezable! They arent all ripply like for example, Teighlors, and I much prefer that - you will notice that about every1 in my top 3, I dont really like ripply arms I'm afraid. Your arms also seem to change shape as you move Cindy, do you remember your video where you were trying to close your jeans over your belly, and then once you finally managed it you move your arm on to the side of the seat and as you lean on it, all the fat in your arm starts moving and become bigger and wobbling more as you gradually move your whole body closer to the edge of the couch? That is one several great moments I have liked about you. You just rule - I never knew fat girls could look just so amazing!

Sorry for the length of this post, but Ive just joined the forum and I have so much praise for these fat girls for helping me to forget just how unattractive thin girls are.

So now I would like to hear from every1 else. Who would be in your top 3 sexiest fat babes and why? Also it would be great to hear from u 3 gals to hear what you think of my praise!


----------



## Emma (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm undecided if I'm in agreement with this post or not. Yeah saying why you like these girls is fair enough, but comparing them with each other and saying oh you're like like "this person" who's "blah" i'm not a fan of is just nasty.


----------



## Emma (Nov 25, 2005)

I'll add mine, in NO particular order.

Cindy G. She's got a lovely body all around, though I can't recall ever seeing her ass so I can't comment. I adore her arms, they look so juicy and big.

Zsa. What a belly and thighs. My god! and some very interesting videos!

Prettyssbbw. - Lovely belly and arms! so so jiggly

Heh as you can tell I love my women BIGGGGGGGGG.


----------



## crownofswords (Nov 25, 2005)

melissa aka large and lovely

tami and ivy are cuties

courteney is hot

bella is quite stunning imo

ooops that more than three  

i'm betting i'll be adding Em to the list at some point, as i have a serious weakness for rock chicks, especially very curvy ones


----------



## Webmaster (Nov 25, 2005)

FatGirlLover said:


> So now I would like to hear from every1 else. Who would be in your top 3 sexiest fat babes and why? Also it would be great to hear from u 3 gals to hear what you think of my praise!



I'd probably vote against this sort of thing. We're talking real people here, real individuals with real feelings, and what's being judged is something people can't do anything about. Body shapes, faces, appearance, that's all more or less a given. It's not like rating professional basketball teams. In the same respect, I realize people love voting for things and ranking things. My own former webmistress, Dani, set up the "wannabe" system where people could vote for candidates they wanted to see featured in the Dimensions print magazine, and I continued to use that system after Dani disappeared. That's a little different, though, and the contestants submitted their portfolio with the full knowledge that there would be a vote. 

Second, over a lifetime I've learned that visuals and actual sex appeal are only very loosely related, if at all. Sure, we react to visuals as it is a primary sense, but that is just the tip of the iceberg. What really makes for sex appeal are personality and chemistry and a good bunch of intangibles. There are women on these boards who convey sex appeal simply by the way they write. And most people have experienced the letdown when someone they thought was very sexy turned out to be dull, antagonistic, boring, or possessed of habits or manners that simply weren't very sexy at all.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm...
Too sexy for this post
Too sexy for this post
Too sexy for this post
And too sexy for the web host!


:kiss2:


----------



## blubberboy767 (Nov 25, 2005)

I love Gaining Goddess, Addison and Mellissa from Large and Lovely. They all epitomize what being a sexy BBW is. Very soft fat, large bellies, large breasts, round faces, wide thighs and all have awesome asses  I normally go for more hourglass BBW but these three are converting me to more of the apple type.


----------



## blubberboy767 (Nov 25, 2005)

Webmaster said:


> I'd probably vote against this sort of thing. We're talking real people here, real individuals with real feelings, and what's being judged is something people can't do anything about. Body shapes, faces, appearance, that's all more or less a given. It's not like rating professional basketball teams. In the same respect, I realize people love voting for things and ranking things. My own former webmistress, Dani, set up the "wannabe" system where people could vote for candidates they wanted to see featured in the Dimensions print magazine, and I continued to use that system after Dani disappeared. That's a little different, though, and the contestants submitted their portfolio with the full knowledge that there would be a vote.
> 
> Second, over a lifetime I've learned that visuals and actual sex appeal are only very loosely related, if at all. Sure, we react to visuals as it is a primary sense, but that is just the tip of the iceberg. What really makes for sex appeal are personality and chemistry and a good bunch of intangibles. There are women on these boards who convey sex appeal simply by the way they write. And most people have experienced the letdown when someone they thought was very sexy turned out to be dull, antagonistic, boring, or possessed of habits or manners that simply weren't very sexy at all.



I agree but this is for fun. We all know there are various reasons for what makes a woman attractive (personality/sense of humor) but remember this is a site for BBW. We all came here originally for this 'fetish (physical)' of ours and to meet/chat with people of the same interests. I think it's in good natured fun.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 25, 2005)

While I thank you for the vote, I personally don't much like the voting either. Not because they bother me, but because they upset so many others. 

Also, please remove my photo from your avatar. You're using it without permission, and it is owned by me. First step in having favorites is repecting their rights. 

Best!


----------



## Waikikian (Nov 25, 2005)

Most happily-married men will tell you that, yes, there was initial physical attraction, but then there was also behavioral sexiness, to which Conrad alludes. It was certainly that way with my bride. It is especially important with BBWs, who can often be so repressed by society's disapproval.

It's an interesting point about some celebrity BBWs whose personalities are largely unknown to those of us who connect only cybernetically. LusciousThunder could win any beauty contest I was judging but I have no idea what she's like in person.

Kat, a formerly prolific Web poster, is a good example of an attractive big gal whose writings -- and ideas for pix, too -- showed intelligence and wit. Heather and AnnMarie have always conveyed a sense of enjoying themselves as they are which we all wish we could bestow on BBWs everywhere.

I haven't read much about this over the years, but one thing the Web can conceal, and I'm glad of it, is an unattractive voice. This allows all of to asssume that everyone sounds like Catherine Zeta-Jones!


----------



## chubluvman (Nov 25, 2005)

I too would have to chime in against picking and choosing a top list. One of the coolest things we all share here is such a diversity of individuals who come in all shapes, sizes, thoughts, ideas and other things that make them us such a great part of this place. I would hate to alienate anyone or make them feel unwanted. I am grateful that everyone share their pics and experiences here. You're all so special in my eyes!


----------



## bigwideland (Nov 25, 2005)

The first really large ladies I saw was Betsy and Cindy.G, and Lexi, I have seen many shorts of unknowen ladies the largest titled from Fat Fantasies, I will have to find the pics again and post as she was just unbelievably huge.


----------



## FatGirlLover (Nov 25, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> While I thank you for the vote, I personally don't much like the voting either. Not because they bother me, but because they upset so many others.
> 
> Also, please remove my photo from your avatar. You're using it without permission, and it is owned by me. First step in having favorites is repecting their rights.
> 
> Best!



Im really sorry AnnMarie! Is there any pics of any BBWs that I have got that I would be allowed to use? Its just I really want to show to people some of my favourite pics. Why am I not allowed to use these pics? I thought you would be proud that I like you so much to want to use your pic. I guess if thems the rules......... 

Next can I say how sorry I am if I have caused any offence to anyone here. It certainly was not my intention. As someone said earlier it was all meant in good nature and of course I realise personality and other aspects are very important. But surely you cant say you've never thought about which fat girls you find to have the most attractive body in your eyes? These girls are our idols after all, the kind we would all love to meet while out socialising. I just wanted everyone to have the chance to share with me their personal favourites as I am very interested to hear eveyone's views. 

Remember as well I'm new to these boards and have never before been able to discuss this with others who have the same tastes as I do because, frankly, no one who I know face-to-face shares my tastes, so please excuse me if I come over a little over-enthusiastic at the moment.

Peace AnnMarie, so great to talk to one of my favourite idols!
:wubu:


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 25, 2005)

FatGirlLover said:


> Im really sorry AnnMarie! Is there any pics of any BBWs that I have got that I would be allowed to use? Its just I really want to show to people some of my favourite pics. Why am I not allowed to use these pics? I thought you would be proud that I like you so much to want to use your pic. I guess if thems the rules.........
> 
> Next can I say how sorry I am if I have caused any offence to anyone here. It certainly was not my intention. As someone said earlier it was all meant in good nature and of course I realise personality and other aspects are very important. But surely you cant say you've never thought about which fat girls you find to have the most attractive body in your eyes? These girls are our idols after all, the kind we would all love to meet while out socialising. I just wanted everyone to have the chance to share with me their personal favourites as I am very interested to hear eveyone's views.
> 
> ...


 

Like I said, I'm glad you like things I've done, and I'm flattered to be a favorite of anyone. 

The problem with posts like this is that they inevitably leave people feeling like the (pardon the example) fat kid in gym class in elementary school. You're the one left out in the picking, and why weren't you mentioned or picked, or liked, etc. 

Since most of "us" were that fat kid in gym class, it is an emotion we're all too familiar with, and seeing lists compiled makes everyone a bit sensitive. I think that for everyone who feels good because they were mentioned, there are far more people who feel bad, or left out, because they were not.

I don't mind them or the harmless idea behind them, and I don't care if I'm not mentioned... although many years back, it would have smarted. When you're still in the early stages of the journey, and want validation in different ways, it can hurt some people. There is also the aspect of judging someone like a prize pig at the county fair (although I personally don't view it that way). 

Anyway, my thought it that it's a far better method to praise and comment to the girls you like when you see them doing updates or posting topics, etc. Give them some nice comments, some give and take, engage in conversation in threads... that is the best way to let them know you're paying attention, and to more than ONLY their 'assets'. 

As for pictures... all images are owned by someone, either the person in them, the photographer, etc... whatever the arrangement was at the time they were taken. That picture is mine, my paysite images are property of the paysite, etc. If you'd like to use a picture of a person inparticular, then you should just ask the model or copyright owner if you could use it for the purpose of your avatar. It never hurts to ask, but seeing it used without permission will usually cause nothing but bitterness. 

Enjoy your time here, there's tons to read and see.... and don't worry about this thread. You didn't start it to be a problem, and some are enjoying playing along, to each his own!


----------



## fatlane (Nov 25, 2005)

My favorite ladies are the ones I draw. They're all tied for first, except my earliest drawings, which are all tied for last place...


----------



## Missy9579 (Nov 25, 2005)

chubluvman said:


> I too would have to chime in against picking and choosing a top list. One of the coolest things we all share here is such a diversity of individuals who come in all shapes, sizes, thoughts, ideas and other things that make them us such a great part of this place. I would hate to alienate anyone or make them feel unwanted. I am grateful that everyone share their pics and experiences here. You're all so special in my eyes!




Very well said ChubLuvMan


----------



## MistahSmooth_CT (Nov 25, 2005)

With all the beautiful women on here.. in the community as a whole, models, people I went to High School with... It's so hard to do!! and plus I don't wanna make it a select few. The first three girls I ever saw on here were Brie, CindyG, and Heather, they are really beautiful, and I do respect them as people, and not as objects, all BBW's that come here, as well as others are very hot in my opinion.


----------



## LurkingBBW (Nov 25, 2005)

[So now I would like to hear from every1 else. Who would be in your top 3 sexiest fat babes and why? Also it would be great to hear from u 3 gals to hear what you think of my praise![/QUOTE]

This is not a contest and, everyone who posts pictures here should be appreciated for the special women that they are. Everyones tastes are different and there is something for everyone. I hope that most people here don't vote and just be happy that there is a lot of diversity and a lot of beautiful fat women who post their pictures here.


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Nov 25, 2005)

While I am flattered by your enthusiasm and support I too am not a fan of ranking individuals. I understand it was done in good natured fun but nine times out of ten when things such as this come up someone's feelings end up getting hurt, which I hate to see.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 25, 2005)

MistahSmooth_CT said:


> With all the beautiful women on here.. in the community as a whole, models, people I went to High School with... It's so hard to do!! and plus I don't wanna make it a select few. The first three girls I ever saw on here were Brie, CindyG, and Heather, they are really beautiful, and I do respect them as people, and not as objects, all BBW's that come here, as well as others are very hot in my opinion.



Perhaps it's best we hijack this thread and make it the FIRST three sexiest fat babes we saw online...

For me, it was CindyG, Brie, and Sandie Sabo back in the day. They were the first of a long list I've admired. But first they were, and I will now give each of them props.

PROPS.

But *the* first ever BBW I saw who was really proud to be one was Conrad's wife, Ruby. WOW. I don't need the Donahue episode tape because it's all up in my head. Conrad and Ruby were proof I was NOT alone.


----------



## Totmacher (Nov 26, 2005)

Nobody any of you know  Not that there aren't lots and lots of beautiful women here, it's just God likes to rub it in that he made me so damn shy.


----------



## dragorat (Nov 26, 2005)

There are so many lovely ladies here that to limit it to a top anything is wrong.Each lady that posts here is beautiful in her own unique way.So many lovely faces,bellies,boobs,asses,thighs & all other body parts.yes there are some I may admire more than others but I will not single anyone out because I don't want to take the chance of hurting or insulting anyone here.Peace & love to all who post here.


----------



## JMNYC (Nov 26, 2005)

Even though I have my opinions, I don't think it's really appropriate to get into who's sexiest here in public. It's hard enough out there in the real world where women get compared to one another because of looks.

It's not as though any of these women are in the mainstream media with millions of fans, to be lumped in with Paris, Lindsay, Jessica and the like, where it doesn't matter what anyone says about them because they're so rich and famous and it's cool to hate them because of it  . The ladies here real people and they come here every day to exist in a world that adores them.

I'd be sick to my stomach if everyone here was a musician and someone had a "whose music is best?" poll. Be sick if I won, be sick if I was at the bottom, and be sick if I was in the middle. 

I have my pals in the Dim chat and the occasional email, and they are my favorites...


----------



## Buffie (Nov 26, 2005)

Just 3? Ya can't pick just 3. 

Can you eat just 3 potato chips?
Can you watch just 3 minutes of a great movie?
Can you drive your Porsche with just 3 tires?
Fraid not.

Fat Chicks RAWK in a thousand different ways for a thousand different reasons. 

Here are just 3, but in no particular order...

#1. They make for excellent best friends!

#2. Killer fashion sense!

#3. They know where all the best restaurants are.


----------



## Tina (Nov 26, 2005)

Buffie said:


> #3. They know where all the best restaurants are.



Ha! You've got that one right for sure.  (and I'm sure you know where all the best Mexican restaurants are, Buff  )


----------



## pinuptami (Nov 26, 2005)

crownofswords said:


> melissa aka large and lovely
> 
> tami and ivy are cuties
> 
> ...




Thanks for the mention, COS.


I have to agree with Buffie, though...all us fat chicks rock!


----------



## hawkeye (Nov 26, 2005)

my top 3 are 
1. courtney ''plump princess''

2. stacey ''thik chic''

3.melissa ''largenlovely''



yes they all are my tops. for realz.


----------



## Zoom (Nov 26, 2005)

My three favorite SSBBWs all appeared on talk shows, and were never seen again... I never taped those episodes or else I'd know their names.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 26, 2005)

I remember that one. One was a comedienne, right?


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 26, 2005)

Zoom said:


> My three favorite SSBBWs all appeared on talk shows, and were never seen again... I never taped those episodes or else I'd know their names.



It might be that talk shows just turn you on and in your case are the trigger for erotic fulfillment. Try it with different guests or with the sound off and see if I'm right.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 27, 2005)

FatGirlLover said:


> Who would be in your top 3 sexiest fat babes and why?



Which ever ones like me the best.


----------



## pinuptami (Nov 27, 2005)

Jack Skellington said:


> Which ever ones like me the best.




Ahahahha! That is priceless


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 27, 2005)

i've been meaning to do a "bbw paysite awards" type post for awhile but i don't want people to get offended or anything..so look at this list like an off-the-cuff arbitrary thing. if anyone i missed is seriously traumatized by this, moderators feel free to delete this post with no seething rage from this end (hey, i know this is pretty shallow). i change my mind about favorites just about every 2 hours, and these are hardly the only bbw models i dig. but here's my picks:

BEST LEGS - gwen. that amazing butt is the huge draw, but the reason it goes on and on is because it shifts into those big sexy thighs. check her tight jeans pics if you don't believe me.

BEST BOOTY - this is a tough one, because there's different levels of bootyliciousness i have to award here. the legendary april jasmine's pre-wls hips and booty get the pre-wls-lifetime achievement award. annmarie's bum has the best bubbleness (actually, her whole body is super well shaped), non-dimensions-attending lushes thunder has the best booty shelf, and if it's the biggest butt you want, i'm sure a random selection from anyone at mercedesbbw (especially vanilla pear) will please.

BEST BOOBS - oh do i really have to say? i'll give you a hint. it rhymes with "city puffy mat" and she's a total doll. big ups to our scene's very own pamela anderson..a knockout with a genius sense of comic timing, and plenty of boobage. honorable mention goes to juggmaster, the nicest and least-sleazy looking (and cute!) big bust site i've ever seen. also, if you haven't yet checked out monique from topheavy.com, allow yourself the pleasure, because she probably has the sweetest huge naturals i've ever seen.

BEST TUMMY - candy godiva. don't let the kinkier stuff mislead you...this tummy is astonishingly huge and soft looking once you look past the clothespins. arms ain't bad either, which brings me to..

BEST ARMS - goddess patty and cindy g have had the edge for a serious long time, but i'm gonna give this to newcomer natasha (prettyssbbw), who i'm finding cuter and cuter with each post. her upper arms are pretty sweet.

BEST SCHTICK - the ladies of bbwpinups. how long had i been waiting for a fat version of the suicide girls? my whole life. and tami, ivy, kellie, etc all have more personality in their ulna ridge than whole bandwidths of Girls Gone Wild-type college girls sites. 

BEST FEEDEE - gaining goddess. always a smile on her face and new pounds on her waist, she's my number one argument for feederism not being a male-domination fantasy and she looks like she's enjoying herself to the max. if i'm totally wrong and she's loaded with health problems and such, just switch this award to "BEST ACTRESS." but she totally turns gluttony into sexual empowerment (not to mention pure hotness).

BEST CONCEPT - carrieland. she no longer inhabits these parts, but her site design, creative contests, and cute dress-up ideas are consistently inventive in ways i never thought webmodeling could go. 

BEST SMILE - tami paige. tami's cuteness is symbolized perfectly by her stealing-from-the-cookie-jar grin that usually punctuates something naughty. 

BEST EYES - aurora, kellie kay and ivy. aurora just wows me by looking like the bbw version of rock darling jenny lewis from rilo kiley and has the cutest glance. kellie's eyes are so bright i risk getting seizures every time i look. ivy makes my favorite expressions though. her gorgeous eyes can turn evil or coy or come-hither at a donut's notice. all 3 girls have significantly awesome bellies going on as well.

BEST HAIR - bewitching bella by a mile. the "ravishing red" goes a long way, and her whole photographic style is very colorful as well. actually, it was a tough call for 'best concepts,' but here it was no contest. melissa (large and lovely) is definitely up there too, with that amazing herbal essences commercial-ready blondeness. 

BEST LIPS - pink. the betty boop expression gets me every time. so fucking cute.

BEST MAKEUP - velvet. a one-woman moulin rouge for the FAs. the hair and bod ain't too shabby either.

BEST VET - heather. she's been in the scene for fucking ever, and brought us countless beautiful and intelligent gals via bigcuties. not so bad herself either..love the bangs and the tummy. 

BEST NEWCOMERS - courtney (plumpprincess) and stacey (thikchic). absolutely gorgeous girls, and it's good to see my generation getting a piece of the modeling action. hope they stick around and model for a loooong time

again, if you're not on the list (and there's plenty of bbws who aren't), feel free to pm me and i'll gladly slobber over your features for you as well, because there's far too many sexy bbws, both modeling and non-modeling out there to narrow down for a list like this, and it was totally meant for a little fun and celebration, not to insult and neglect.


----------



## saucywench (Nov 27, 2005)

blubberboy767 said:


> ....We all came here originally for this 'fetish (physical)' of ours....


 
Excuse me?


----------



## Tina (Nov 27, 2005)

Yeah, a re-occurring theme, eh? One guy feels that he has a fetish for fat women, so what is actually a preference in most cases is labelled a fetish. Thing is, most people don't even really understand the true definition of the word...


----------



## Buffie (Nov 27, 2005)

Tina said:


> (and I'm sure you know where all the best Mexican restaurants are, Buff  )



Heck yes! Why? You feeling Chips-And-Salsa-y tonight, Senorita?


----------



## Buffie (Nov 27, 2005)

> all us fat chicks rock!


 Can Tami get an AMEN??? 

AMEN!!!


----------



## Buffie (Nov 27, 2005)

> it rhymes with "city puffy mat"


 Hee hee hee!!! No, seriously... who? LOL 

Kisses to Dan. =)


----------



## Tina (Nov 27, 2005)

Buffie said:


> Heck yes! Why? You feeling Chips-And-Salsa-y tonight, Senorita?



Si, senorita. Me gusta las tortillas y salsa! 

Actually, there is this little dive that makes some of the best Mexican food and I've been jonesing for their carne asada taco salad. Not sure how long I can hold out. I predict I'll be eating some within the next 48 hours! With plenty of guacamole y crema.


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 27, 2005)

Thing is, most people don't even really understand the true definition of the word...

Sadly, there's a total disrespect for the value and weight of words in our culture. Words are thrown around and misused with disregard. I can site many examples unfortunately.


----------



## Buffie (Nov 27, 2005)

Tina... I'm totally droooooling. Why do the dives always have the best grub???


----------



## fatlane (Nov 27, 2005)

... because if they're gonna get repeat business, it ain't gonna be from the atmosphere!


----------



## Buffie (Nov 27, 2005)

"Atmosphere" does not put the chips in my tummy, now does it? Good point, FL!


----------



## fatlane (Nov 27, 2005)

No it does not.

And who wants to pay $300 for a dinner at some fancy place, when that can cover a lifetime supply of tacos from some cheap dive?


----------



## Tina (Nov 27, 2005)

Dunno why it's true but it is. There's another place here that is very modest in looks, but isn't what you could call a dive. On weekends they have mariachi playing, which is fun.

I'm not much for hot, hot, hot salsa, but dang do I love Mexican food. I'd love to try Tex-Mex one day.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 28, 2005)

Mariachis are awesome. I *will* pay more per plate for Mariachis.


----------



## FatGirlLover (Nov 28, 2005)

AnnMarie and Cindy, would it be possible for me to use a picture of either of you beautiful gals for my avatar? It would be great to be able to look at you anytime I am reading through a thread that I have posted in!

Seriously though, if I ask you directly, is that enough to grant me permission or should I do anything else?


----------



## Coop (Nov 28, 2005)

I think all of the girls here are sexy. It's so hard to choose.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 28, 2005)

Good thing it's not like Highlander in here... THERE CAN BE ONLY ONE!


----------



## voidhead (Nov 28, 2005)

I think people are too sensitive on this board. Why not list our favorite fat babes? What's wrong with that?

Oh boohoo if you didn't get picked. So what? Aren't the lists in and of themselves empowering to fat women? Isn't the idea that we would list 3 fat women as the most sexy women instead of someone like Paris Hilton a positive thing for this community?

That being said, I think it may be hurtful to actually rank the women in some kind of order...even though it still just boils down to personal preferences.

So here's my list (in no order)

Top 4 SSBBWs (over 300 Ibs)

- Largenlovely
- Lushes Thunder
- Voluptuous Cat Diva
- Gaining Goddess

Top 4 BBWs (under 300 Ibs)

- Plump Princess
- Thik Chic 
- Carrie (from Carrieland)*
- Vixen Val 

*she may be too big to qualify as a BBW but I wanted to do 4 and 4


----------



## fatlane (Nov 28, 2005)

Boo hoo. I didnt get picked.

FINE!

I'll just go and be my OWN favorite 3 BBWs! I'm an American! I can do anything I want to!


----------



## Buffie (Nov 28, 2005)

Great impersonation of a Jenny Jones Out-of-Control-Teen, FatLane!!! ~Applause!~


----------



## fatlane (Nov 28, 2005)

Now for the scary transvestite who's not really fooling anyone...

"I look GOOD in this, sucka! You WISH you were me!" (big ol' snapping finger Z) "You don't know me! You don't know me! I look GOOD! I'm HOTTT!!!"


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Nov 29, 2005)

I don't know who ya'll are talking about i'm not familiar with any of those people. But these are the beautiful women that I think are Beautiful and no guys i"m not a lesbian.
Monique: I love how she dresses she could be wearing things that are too small for her and just be looking a hot mess! But she carries herself very well and she keeps her makeup touched up and she dresses so sharp I just think she is beautiful she has the most prettiest skin I've ever seen she's down to earth and very much real and she doesn't sugarcoat anything.

Shannon- Well the first time I started watching The Biggest Loser I thought shannon was the most prettiest out of all of them. She kelp her hair combed nicely but I didn't like the fact that she was the only black woman on that show they need to work on that but she is just breath-taking


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Nov 29, 2005)

Can I say the same person 3 times?

#1 - Buffie
#2 - Buffie
#3 - Buffie

Very hot chickie!!


----------



## MissToodles (Nov 29, 2005)

Sista, you're quite right. Not only is Mo'nique fab, she's an example of someone with who is beautiful (and has a full face too!). I love her attitude and I admit I've seen most of the episodes of the Parkers.


----------



## Aurora (Nov 29, 2005)

dan ex machina said:


> BEST EYES - aurora, kellie kay and ivy. aurora just wows me by looking like the bbw version of rock darling jenny lewis from rilo kiley and has the cutest glance. kellie's eyes are so bright i risk getting seizures every time i look. ivy makes my favorite expressions though. her gorgeous eyes can turn evil or coy or come-hither at a donut's notice. all 3 girls have significantly awesome bellies going on as well.



Aw Dan, you're a sweetie.  *hugs* I really enjoyed reading your post in it's entirety. It was a cute idea. 

~Aurora


----------



## Mr. 23 (Nov 29, 2005)

I can see this thread has been pretty well worked over, but I'm going to throw in my buck-two-eighty anyway.

First, I've got to go with my lovely wife in spots one, two and three. In addition to being a babe, she appeals to me on many other levels. This is critical, because sexy is more about what happens between the ears and less between the legs.

Second, don't say fetish. It's unappealing to those of us with a preference. I feel lucky to have been born with a strong preference for women, and what's more, a preference for bigger women. I find women of all sizes attractive, but that attraction is stronger for bigger women (most especially the one I am married to). I savor that attraction. It is one of the things that makes me feel alive. 

But don't say fetish. After all, one's partner wouldn't want to be a fetish object any more than she would want to you to hear the voices from ancient Egypt.


----------



## Jes (Nov 30, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Boo hoo. I didnt get picked.
> 
> FINE!
> 
> I'll just go and be my OWN favorite 3 BBWs! I'm an American! I can do anything I want to!



I'm glad I made it to the day I learned that Howard Stern is a BBW.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 30, 2005)

Mr. 23 said:


> Second, don't say fetish. It's unappealing to those of us with a preference. I feel lucky to have been born with a strong preference for women, and what's more, a preference for bigger women. I find women of all sizes attractive, but that attraction is stronger for bigger women (most especially the one I am married to). I savor that attraction. It is one of the things that makes me feel alive.
> 
> But don't say fetish. After all, one's partner wouldn't want to be a fetish object any more than she would want to you to hear the voices from ancient Egypt.



Thank you, thank you, thank you. Being thought of or treated like a fetish is the biggest turn-off in the universe to me. 

Thank you.


----------



## Aurora (Nov 30, 2005)

Hmm... I honestly don't mind the fetish thing at all, but I understand where some could feel offended. I tend to embrace all that stuff, but there again I've got an interest in the subject and plan to go into sexology. 

~Aurora


----------



## Carrie (Nov 30, 2005)

Aurora said:


> Hmm... I honestly don't mind the fetish thing at all, but I understand where some could feel offended. I tend to embrace all that stuff, but there again I've got an interest in the subject and plan to go into sexology.
> 
> ~Aurora



The objection I have to being treated like a fetish is that I associate fetishes with things, not people. Shoes, leather, whips, chains, food, mud, whatever. They're things, and while my fat is certainly a THING, it's attached to my body and part of me, so I have a problem with being treated like a shoe. As though I am simply a vehicle for my fat - that's the point at which I'm being objectified, when I'm treated like a thing instead of a person. 

An example - when I chat with a man and all he wants to know is how much I weigh, what are my measurements, do I have dimples here or there or whatever, this man has no interest in me as a person. To him I am simply a mound of fat that he finds physically attractive. If a man wants to know about me as a person AND is attracted to me physically, that to me isn't a fetish. 

I love when a man is attracted to my fat body. It's awesome. But if all he sees when he looks at me is my fat, that's a turn-off. 

It's late...I hope that makes sense.


----------



## Tina (Nov 30, 2005)

It makes sense, Carrie, and I agree. Have heard the "fetish" thing here for the last 7+ years and still irks me, particularly if the guy has no *real* idea what a fetish is -- a fetish being an object that one cannot arrive at the crescendo of their sexual destination without.  

I mean, if the general FA has a fetish for plush gals, then men in general have a fetish for thin ones.


----------



## Emma (Nov 30, 2005)

Carrie said:


> The objection I have to being treated like a fetish is that I associate fetishes with things, not people. Shoes, leather, whips, chains, food, mud, whatever. They're things, and while my fat is certainly a THING, it's attached to my body and part of me, so I have a problem with being treated like a shoe.



So feet aren't associated with people?


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 30, 2005)

Tina said:


> It makes sense, Carrie, and I agree. Have heard the "fetish" thing here for the last 7+ years and still irks me, particularly if the guy has no *real* idea what a fetish is -- a fetish being an object that one cannot arrive at the crescendo of their sexual destination without.
> 
> I mean, if the general FA has a fetish for plush gals, then men in general have a fetish for thin ones.




Wow. Well put.

Jay West Coast


----------



## fatlane (Nov 30, 2005)

For the measurement geeks: Make up random numbers, then laugh your butt off explaining them.

"I'm 56-75-36. I have no idea why, from the waist down, I'm Betty Grable and, from the waist up, I'm Dolly Dimples."


----------



## Carrie (Nov 30, 2005)

CurvyEm said:


> So feet aren't associated with people?



I don't know about you, but my feet are detachable. I carry them around with me in a lovely burnt velvet carpet bag and whip them out when a man is about to reach his sexual crescendo. 



Smartass.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 30, 2005)

fatlane said:


> For the measurement geeks: Make up random numbers, then laugh your butt off explaining them.
> 
> "I'm 56-75-36. I have no idea why, from the waist down, I'm Betty Grable and, from the waist up, I'm Dolly Dimples."



I'm so stealing that.


----------



## Jes (Nov 30, 2005)

Carrie said:


> I'm so stealing that.




I always tell guys in chat (when asked: what do you look like, which happens in about the first 2 seconds of any conversation):

I look like my father, but with breasts.

Because it's totally true. 

I've never yet had a guy jump back with: Well, ok, then: what does your father look like?  That would at least be witty and fun.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 30, 2005)

Jes said:


> I've never yet had a guy jump back with: Well, ok, then: what does your father look like?  That would at least be witty and fun.



Is your dad hot?


----------



## Jes (Nov 30, 2005)

Carrie said:


> Is your dad hot?



He has his moments.  
(and he has--well, had, jet black hair. Hmmmn....)


----------



## fatlane (Nov 30, 2005)

Carrie said:


> I'm so stealing that.



It's all yours, provided you tell us all how it worked out for you.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 30, 2005)

fatlane said:


> It's all yours, provided you tell us all how it worked out for you.



Done and done.


----------



## Aurora (Nov 30, 2005)

Carrie said:


> An example - when I chat with a man and all he wants to know is how much I weigh, what are my measurements, do I have dimples here or there or whatever, this man has no interest in me as a person. To him I am simply a mound of fat that he finds physically attractive. If a man wants to know about me as a person AND is attracted to me physically, that to me isn't a fetish.



*laughs* You're totally right, and those are the people I really have fun with in chat. I can be a dirty little b*tch with the mind games I play sometimes. Generally they just get annoyed with me and stop talking.  But, for every weirdo that talks to me I've got a few gems that I let stick around. Most of the FAs I talk to say they'd still find me attractive even if I was a hundred pounds thinner, and that's a big thing to me.

~Aurora


----------



## Carrie (Nov 30, 2005)

Aurora said:


> But, for every weirdo that talks to me I've got a few gems that I let stick around. Most of the FAs I talk to say they'd still find me attractive even if I was a hundred pounds thinner, and that's a big thing to me.
> 
> ~Aurora



Exactly! But see, that's what I think is the difference between someone who treats you like a fetish and who doesn't. Someone who sees you as a fetish is NOT likely to still find you attractive if you were a hundred pounds thinner; but someone who sees you as a whole, attractive person is more likely to. Make sense? 

FA's who love us as women, as people, and not just walking masses of fat to get off on really are gems. I lub them. :smitten:


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 30, 2005)

Jes said:


> I always tell guys in chat (when asked: what do you look like, which happens in about the first 2 seconds of any conversation):
> 
> I look like my father, but with breasts.
> 
> ...



i'm turned off by breasts, so i'm gonna bag your daddy


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 30, 2005)

Carrie said:


> Exactly! But see, that's what I think is the difference between someone who treats you like a fetish and who doesn't. Someone who sees you as a fetish is NOT likely to still find you attractive if you were a hundred pounds thinner; but someone who sees you as a whole, attractive person is more likely to. Make sense?
> 
> FA's who love us as women, as people, and not just walking masses of fat to get off on really are gems. I lub them. :smitten:



fine then, i'll just find a mound of fat at the supermarket to have sex with, you insolent foxes. (goes on to stick it in a bucket of shortneing that doesn't expect me to love it for its mind)


----------



## Carrie (Nov 30, 2005)

dan ex machina said:


> fine then, i'll just find a mound of fat at the supermarket to have sex with, you insolent foxes. (goes on to stick it in a bucket of shortneing that doesn't expect me to love it for its mind)



Use the butter-flavored Crisco. It's worth the extra $, and is notoriously slutty. :smitten:


----------



## Jes (Nov 30, 2005)

dan ex machina said:


> i'm turned off by breasts, so i'm gonna bag your daddy



see? now that's something!
you'll be like the son he's never had. well....the son he's never had that he sleeps with.


----------



## Tina (Nov 30, 2005)

CurvyEm said:


> So feet aren't associated with people?



Uh, yeah, but what if your guy had to 'do it' with your feet every single time in order to get off? Wouldn't the rest of you feel a bit ignored? This is a fetish -- which is different from, say, him remarking, "your feet are beautiful," maybe kissing a toe or something, and then moving on to the rest of you.

This is as good an explanation as any.

I'm sure some guys _do_ have a fetish for fat. And hey maybe the original "fetish" dude in this thread _does_ know what a fetish truly means, but in any case don't assume that every fat lovin' guy or gal here has a fetish (because for most it's a preference), and at least have some manners about it so us round ones don't feel like objects.

Okay, that's it from this girl for now.

ETA: Thanks, Jay. Been busy lately, eh? Hope life is grand.


----------



## Emma (Nov 30, 2005)

I've got a fat fetish. I can't get off without thinking about my own or someone elses fat.


----------



## New_Exposures (Nov 30, 2005)

dan ex machina said:


> honorable mention goes to juggmaster, the nicest and least-sleazy looking (and cute!) big bust site i've ever seen. a



Thanks for the nod!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Nov 30, 2005)

Carrie said:


> The objection I have to being treated like a fetish is that I associate fetishes with things, not people. Shoes, leather, whips, chains, food, mud, whatever. They're things, and while my fat is certainly a THING, it's attached to my body and part of me, so I have a problem with being treated like a shoe. As though I am simply a vehicle for my fat - that's the point at which I'm being objectified, when I'm treated like a thing instead of a person.
> 
> An example - when I chat with a man and all he wants to know is how much I weigh, what are my measurements, do I have dimples here or there or whatever, this man has no interest in me as a person. To him I am simply a mound of fat that he finds physically attractive. If a man wants to know about me as a person AND is attracted to me physically, that to me isn't a fetish.
> 
> ...




VERY well put Carrie, thank you!!!


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 1, 2005)

If I can see even a hint of a real person there, it turns me off.


----------



## Carrie (Dec 1, 2005)

Completely understandable, Santaclear.



Carrie said:


> Use the butter-flavored Crisco. It's worth the extra $, and is notoriously slutty. :smitten:


----------



## rarwrang (Dec 1, 2005)

sorry its a fetish, carrie.


----------



## Carrie (Dec 1, 2005)

rarwrang said:


> sorry its a fetish, carrie.



That's just my point - I don't think being an FA is necessarily a "fetish". In fact, most of the time it's not, it's simply a preference for what one finds attractive. 

Like Tina said, do men who prefer thin women have a fetish for them? I don't think so. I think it's insulting to all of our fine, upstanding FA's to label them as "fetishists", and it certainly aggravates me to be considered or treated as a fetish. 

I don't know how else I can say this, and I'm getting frustrated, so I'm going to do what any reasonable person would do, and go have some lewd and indecent thoughts about somebody to distract myself.



P.S. Way to go on your sig line.


----------



## Jes (Dec 1, 2005)

Carrie said:


> I don't know how else I can say this, and I'm getting frustrated, so I'm going to do what any reasonable person would do, and go have some lewd and indecent thoughts about somebody to distract myself.



Ooh! pick me! pick me!!! I'm lewd and indecent already, so you won't have to do much thinkin'!


----------



## Carrie (Dec 1, 2005)

Jes said:


> Ooh! pick me! pick me!!! I'm lewd and indecent already, so you won't have to do much thinkin'!



Meet you under the bleachers. 5 minutes. Be scantily clad.


----------



## Jes (Dec 1, 2005)

Carrie said:


> Meet you under the bleachers. 5 minutes. Be scantily clad.



Done and DONE!!


----------



## Carrie (Dec 1, 2005)

Jes said:


> Done and DONE!!



Thanks, Jes, that was great.


----------



## Jes (Dec 1, 2005)

You know what I always say: 4 big, soft cheeks are better than 2!


----------



## abluesman (Dec 1, 2005)

Here-Here!! I agree with you Carrie. Being an FA doesn't neccessarily mean I have a "fat fetish". As you all know my lovely wife, divacl, is a SSBBW. I was attracted to her from the beginning, but after getting to know her, I fell "head-over-heels" in love with her. Not because of her size, but because of the loving, caring, genuine person she is inside. The fact that she is fat simply seemed to be the icing on the cake. 

Damn !!!! How did I get so lucky !!!!


----------



## FatGirlLover (Dec 2, 2005)

abluesman said:


> Here-Here!! I agree with you Carrie. Being an FA doesn't neccessarily mean I have a "fat fetish". As you all know my lovely wife, divacl, is a SSBBW. I was attracted to her from the beginning, but after getting to know her, I fell "head-over-heels" in love with her. Not because of her size, but because of the loving, caring, genuine person she is inside. The fact that she is fat simply seemed to be the icing on the cake.



I totally agree, I definitely see it as my preference. Instead of preferring thin girls, I prefer fat girls - simple as that. In this thread I was focussing on the looks aspect, but that doesn't mean I dont have any thoughts about the person's personality or other traits. But is it not fair to say that, before you meet someone for the first time, that the first thing that attracts you to them is their size? Fair enough though, if you start chatting to a girl and get on well with them, then you could be attracted to them for their personality, no matter how their bodies may appear.

Still, my dream girl will be over 400 pounds, plus have a great personality! Im sure there are plenty of females here who have both these characteristics, so I have no need to worry, do I?


----------



## exile in thighville (Dec 2, 2005)

Carrie said:


> Use the butter-flavored Crisco. It's worth the extra $, and is notoriously slutty. :smitten:



the crisco gave me the clap :-(

::scratches::


----------



## exile in thighville (Dec 2, 2005)

Jes said:


> see? now that's something!
> you'll be like the son he's never had. well....the son he's never had that he sleeps with.



LMAO LMAO LMAO LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## exile in thighville (Dec 2, 2005)

Carrie said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you. Being thought of or treated like a fetish is the biggest turn-off in the universe to me.
> 
> Thank you.



fat admiration = preference, feeding/weight-related = fetish.

case f*cking closed.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Dec 2, 2005)

CurvyEm said:


> I've got a fat fetish. I can't get off without thinking about my own or someone elses fat.


 
I'm with you --BUT a person has to be attached to the fat, so it's not a fetish but a preference for human company.


----------



## Totmacher (Dec 2, 2005)

dan ex machina said:


> fat admiration = preference, feeding/weight-related = fetish.
> 
> case f*cking closed.




I am _soooo_ appealing that.


----------



## Carrie (Dec 2, 2005)

Totmacher said:


> I am _soooo_ appealing.



It's not nice to brag about how appealing you are on a message board, y'know. 






(I slay me).


----------



## Jes (Dec 2, 2005)

Carrie said:


> It's not nice to brag about how appealing you are on a message board, y'know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



carrie, changing someone's text and then mocking it is only like my favorite bb tactic, ever.

we were so separated at birth. i'll bet no one has ever seen us in the same room together, michael.

love, 
latoya.


----------



## Carrie (Dec 3, 2005)

Jes said:


> carrie, changing someone's text and then mocking it is only like my favorite bb tactic, ever.
> 
> we were so separated at birth. i'll bet no one has ever seen us in the same room together, michael.
> 
> ...



I know, right? 

But I don't want to be Michael; I want to be Latoya. 

:goldlameheadband


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Dec 3, 2005)

dan ex machina said:


> fat admiration = preference, feeding/weight-related = fetish.
> 
> case f*cking closed.



You are confusing a FA with a feeder.


----------



## Totmacher (Dec 3, 2005)

Carrie said:


> It's not nice to brag about how appealing you are on a message board, y'know.
> 
> (I slay me).



What, you want me to lie?  

You, my dear, are droll.


----------



## coyote wild (Dec 3, 2005)

yeah, im weird in the fact that sex does not appeal to me. it just doesnt. watching other people do it (no matter what size) doesnt turn me on. actually doing it, doesnt do anything for me. and because of that, despite many attempts with my girlfriend, i am still a virgin.

on the surface, my attraction to fat women is a preference. but it is solidified by fetishes that support my preference.

of course, i love over-eating and weight gain. and im of the subsubsubculture that gets off on the thought that "fat women fart more than thinner ones" even though that isn't true (least i dont _think_ it is). so whenever i masturbate, i think of my girlfriend being really fat, eating a lot, and farting and in variations of sceanarios like that. and i even think of myself being really fat and being fed by her (and maybe a few of her friends).

so i cannot cum unless those elements are implemented into my mind. as it stands now, i cant have sex. very frustrating to my girlfriend, but im lucky because she's also understanding. and before anyone says anything about her cheating on me, after many long talks we decided to have a rather open relationship. it works for me, because i dont want to have sex with anyone, but she really doesnt want to be a virgin anymore. 

she's with me every other day and the entire weekend. and when she's not with me, she's either at school, working, or on the phone with me so she wouldnt really have much time for an affair, anyway.

but yeah, i have a preference for fat girls, but it is backed by a sereis of fantasies and fetishes.

im not a creepy guy, i swear.


----------



## Jes (Dec 3, 2005)

Totmacher said:


> What, you want me to lie?
> 
> You, my dear, are droll.



'Amember this good Frank Lloyd Wright story? 

So he's battling his former business partner in court, and he takes the stand. The arguing attorney asks him to state his name and profession for the court and he says; I am FLW, and I am the best greatest architect in the country.

When he gets home that night, his wife is mortifed and says: Frank, I can't believe what you said on the stand today! And he responds, Well, dear, I was under oath to tell the truth!!

I may have some of the syntax wrong, but apparently, this did happen. If it turns out to be apocryphal, please don't tell me. I don't want to know.


----------



## eljay (Dec 3, 2005)

Mr. 23 said:


> I....
> 
> But don't say fetish. After all, one's partner wouldn't want to be a fetish object any more than she would want to you to hear the voices from ancient Egypt.


 

Yes, well said sir :bow: 

its the wierdos who like skinny chicks that have the bizzare fetish  (j/k)

For my 2c ... too hard to pick a top 3! "Every woman has feminie charms which are uniquely her own" <--- quoting someone unknown.... soo true!


----------



## Satsurou (Jan 1, 2006)

Um... here go my votes:

1st: My girlfriend, because I love her.

2nd: My girlfriend, because I love her and she's truly the most beautiful being on Earth through my eyes.

3rd: The rest of the girls, because e-v-e-r-y-b-o-d-y is beautiful in their own way, and it could be somehow discriminating to somehow "rate" human beings (it could be flattering for the voted ones, but what happen with the rest?)

Bah, that was just my point of view  I hope nobody is offended.

HNY2006!

PS: (sorry, I just read the first post, I hadn't time to read the rest, so it may be off-topic compared with the recent posts)


----------



## Jane (Jan 1, 2006)

dan ex machina said:


> the crisco gave me the clap :-(
> 
> ::scratches::


You were told it was slutty....didn't use the condom, did ya?


----------



## The Romantic Swordsman (Jan 1, 2006)

Such a touchy subject, I do believe Fat Admiration is not a fetish but simply a preference. As for Feederism, well that I don't know, it's not really a fetish since it involves a real person and not an object, but you can't call it a preference. I'm just gonna label it a fantasy/desire, it's really all in how you look at it. As for the whole top 3 thing, I've got my own top 3 sexiest fat babes list that I think everyone can agree with.
1. Every girl
2. Every girl
3. Every girl

Every girl is sexy and beautiful in their own way, and to try and compare them and say which one is the best, is not only impossible but it's insulting to the women. To me, all the women are tops on my list. And that's pretty much all I have to say.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm saying this because it's true, not because it's the polite or politically correct thing to say: All the women I've seen on this web site so far have been attractive. I really don't think I could pick three who were more attractive than the others.


----------



## Jane (Jan 1, 2006)

Ding, Ding, Ding We have a winner!!!!! Besides Chippy's pie....what other gifts do we have for Ryan?


----------



## Ryan (Jan 1, 2006)

Jane said:


> Ding, Ding, Ding We have a winner!!!!! Besides Chippy's pie....what other gifts do we have for Ryan?



Woohoo! More presents! And I thought Christmas was over.


----------



## LisaInNC (Jan 3, 2006)

ok ok are these dudes voting only on the chicks who have websites? thats totally not fair...obviously they are sexy....hello!!! people pay to see them...can the girls who dont have a paysite get some crumbs??


----------



## Satsurou (Jan 4, 2006)

LisaInNC said:


> ok ok are these dudes voting only on the chicks who have websites? thats totally not fair...obviously they are sexy....hello!!! people pay to see them...can the girls who dont have a paysite get some crumbs??



Technically I and The Romantic Swordsman voted that too (even if I did it just in the third place  ) Maybe more people had done it, I haven't read all the posts.


----------



## Frogman (Jan 4, 2006)

Why do simple posts like these tend to turn sour fairly rapidly? I imagine that it's because many people are sensitive when it comes to their physical appearance. The pressures of society can be stifling, (particularly in America). 

I'm going to be honest with you. I masturbate. It's great. And when it comes to masturbation, I am thinking of women as sex objects. I know I'm not alone on that one, judging by the hundreds of millions of magazines like Playboy that are sold every year. If men weren't like that, the human race wouldn't have made it very far. A part of us is still animalistic. Should we let that run the show in our modern social world? Of course not. But we also shouldn't deny, repress, or over-intellectualize (yes, it's sometimes possible) our animal nature.

Don't take "ranking" too seriously. Don't personalize it, or jump to conclusions or make assumptions based on little fact and much feeling. The quickest way to create conflict is to personalize something that is not personal.


----------



## LisaInNC (Jan 4, 2006)

ok i think my last post came off as me begging for compliments..which was not what i was trying to say...i was saying i think if you are gonna rank the hottest chicks then dont just judge the women who have the courage to strip naked...sexy is a state of mind...and there a gazillion women on here with no paysites and fully clothed...who are VERY sexy...they deserve props as well...


----------



## Jane (Jan 4, 2006)

Well, Jes and I know we're the sexiest, along with the Babe, so no pressure there.


----------



## Buffie (Jan 5, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Can I say the same person 3 times?
> 
> #1 - Buffie
> #2 - Buffie
> ...



Ohmigawd, I'm a poo. I didn't see this until just now. Sandie, you're just the bees knees. It takes hot to know hot, btw. 

Girl-Crush Kisses to ya, Doll!
~Buf


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 5, 2006)

LisaInNC said:


> then dont just judge the women who have the courage to strip naked...sexy is a state of mind...and there a gazillion women on here with no paysites and fully clothed...who are VERY sexy...they deserve props as well...



And some who have paysites and don't strip naked at all. Just want to be clear on that.

I totally agree with you, and I think that's why so many of the responses here are all inclusive. The guys love all the chicks, don't want to hurt anyone, leave anyone out, or make anyone unhappy. That's a great thing, they're in to so many for different reasons.


----------



## BBW_SEEKRNJ (Jan 7, 2006)

My top 3 are all feedees....

1) Gaining Goddess...that face and figure thats still improving...come on nobody is better.

2) Pretty SSBBW....another one that is more than an armful and still expanding.

3) MissStacie...see for yourself and you'll know why.

But keep in mind all big women...feedee or not are gorgeous...so keep on looking good ladies. Take care.


----------



## Jane (Jan 7, 2006)

Jane said:


> Well, Jes and I know we're the sexiest, along with the Babe, so no pressure there.


Don't think we didn't note that THIS was ignored.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 7, 2006)

Jane said:


> Don't think we didn't note that THIS was ignored.




Sorry! Missed this... but I concur. You girls are ssssssssmokin'.


----------



## BBWMoon (Jan 9, 2006)

When I had my site, I had so much fun creating the themes and taking a few pictures with my new digital. It was fun to be flirty and then post with a "Moon" theme...  

But I have to say, Wow, girls... you're really looking good out there! I love your clothes, and your creativity! I'm jealous of your wardrobes!

Aside from the glam... there's a lot of beauty here both inside and out...


----------



## dan (Jan 10, 2006)

Lets not forget Gwen,Kelly Kay,Reddie and all her fabulous fat sexys,and the other beautiful Pinups ..Too many sexy works of God to remember at this time in NYC.. Melonie,Candy,and Mandy are really nice also.


----------



## ssbbwbabo (Jan 13, 2006)

*well hun i dont know about the other 2...but im sure one of em...lol *


----------



## Emma (Jan 13, 2006)

I dont' mind in the slightest that I'm not on anybodies list LOL


----------



## 31mike (Jan 13, 2006)

Ok First, I agree with Conrad.

Second I agree with the ladies already mentioned...but HOW can you leave off:

1.Rhonda...BBWDream
2.Michelle...Meish
3.Tara...Tarella
4.Allison...BBWMoon

And THAT is only scratching the surface. There are SO MANY lovely, beautiful ladies here and remember beauty is only skin deep. They are sweet and lovely inside too 

Mike


----------



## mrskeet (Aug 6, 2006)

I say Golden, Ann Marie and Largenlovely all of them also have more than just beauty too they have personality also which make them even more beautiful to me. I can say this whoever is dating those ladies they have to be happy because I know if I was dating one of them I would be one happy man women like that you pamper the hell out of them.


----------



## MoonGoddess (Aug 6, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Which ever ones like me the best.




*Pssst. Over here Jack...*


----------



## shy guy (Aug 6, 2006)

Oh please just three I'm sorry bro but I'm to much of a ''Pimp Daddy Player'' to just pic three. I mack with all paysite and non-paysite babes around here so it wouldn't be right for me to choose favs because I love them all:wubu::smitten::kiss2:. So girls who wants to ride ''Space Moutain'' next?...later(I'm a P.I.M.P.)


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 6, 2006)

shy guy said:


> Oh please just three I'm sorry bro but I'm to much of a ''Pimp Daddy Player'' to just pic three. I mack with all paysite and non-paysite babes around here so it wouldn't be right for me to choose favs because I love them all:wubu::smitten::kiss2:. So girls who wants to ride ''Space Moutain'' next?...later(I'm a P.I.M.P.)



 Thanks man, I needed a good laugh and that was great.

Since your name is shy guy I'm assuming it was just an ironic post, and I sure hope so, cause if not boy will my face be red. :doh:


----------



## MoonGoddess (Aug 6, 2006)

_I don't know how anyone can narrow it down to three, there are a lot of damned fine looking women here...._


----------



## hawkeye (Aug 6, 2006)

Courtney.

Thikchic

Kellie Kay.



BAM!


----------



## DebbieBBW (Aug 7, 2006)

I just can't narrow it down. NO way! There are just TOO many beautiful ladies to choose from!:wubu:


----------



## paniconthestreetsoflondon (Aug 10, 2006)

Ranking individuals like that is a little crass but I can tell you, despite certain shyness, that if I encountered Plump Princess Courtney or Thic Chick Stacy at a club, a show or a bar I'd be enamoured and have to speak to them, both are my ideal girls, at least on a truely cosmetic level as I don't know them.


----------



## paniconthestreetsoflondon (Aug 10, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> I dont' mind in the slightest that I'm not on anybodies list LOL


I've never seen photos of you but I remember PM'ing you about The Smiths and you seemed super-friendly. Your user-icon looks cute if a little vague.


----------



## sean128 (Dec 29, 2006)

Here are my top 3:
Gwen (I love You baby...your so sweet)
Plump Princess(what can I say...Super hot)
Anne Marie(Do I need say more...)


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 29, 2006)

Oh this thread was before me time! okies keeping it to web models as I couldnt possibly name three from all the lovely gals here.

Kellie Kay (one of the cutest faces and figures)
Sable (The sexiest tummy and face!)
Kelligirl (Keeping it old skool where it all started for me alongside Brooke)


----------



## Chimpi (Dec 29, 2006)

Ryan said:


> *I'm saying this because it's true, not because it's the polite or politically correct thing to say*: All the women I've seen on this web site so far have been attractive. I really don't think I could pick three who were more attractive than the others.



*Lies!*



sean128 said:


> Anne Marie



That would be AnnMarie, by the way.   *shrugs*

All right, I'm done.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Dec 29, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> *Pssst. Over here Jack...*



Okay, you're definitely on my list now.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 29, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> *Lies!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awww, you can win me over every time by getting my name right. 



(And thanks to sean as well for listing me... always nice.  )


----------



## Chimpi (Dec 29, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Awww, you can win me over every time by getting my name right.



Hey. You said it yourself....

*BUMP!!*


----------



## sean128 (Dec 30, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Awww, you can win me over every time by getting my name right.
> 
> 
> 
> (And thanks to sean as well for listing me... always nice.  )


No problem, sweetheart... your so cute!!!!!!


----------



## Lear (Dec 30, 2006)

My personal favorite is sable, probably because the she's the closest to my dreamgirl. SSBBW, black hair, and not the least bit worried about looking fat


----------



## ManOWar (Dec 30, 2006)

*I keep these things to myself, rather than indulging in a popularity contest. Didn't we get enough of this in high school?*


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Dec 30, 2006)

ManOWar said:


> *I keep these things to myself, rather than indulging in a popularity contest. Didn't we get enough of this in high school?*



Most sensible post on this thread. Well said


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 30, 2006)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Most sensible post on this thread. Well said



I repped him for it


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 30, 2006)

Okay, Conrad, so you don't feel bad, you're my favorite fat girl.  I was gonna vote for Misty or Vickie or Carrie or Ann Marie or Tina, but no, they could never compare to you. Bunch of wannas, I say.



Webmaster said:


> I'd probably vote against this sort of thing. We're talking real people here, real individuals with real feelings, and what's being judged is something people can't do anything about. Body shapes, faces, appearance, that's all more or less a given. It's not like rating professional basketball teams. In the same respect, I realize people love voting for things and ranking things. My own former webmistress, Dani, set up the "wannabe" system where people could vote for candidates they wanted to see featured in the Dimensions print magazine, and I continued to use that system after Dani disappeared. That's a little different, though, and the contestants submitted their portfolio with the full knowledge that there would be a vote.
> 
> Second, over a lifetime I've learned that visuals and actual sex appeal are only very loosely related, if at all. Sure, we react to visuals as it is a primary sense, but that is just the tip of the iceberg. What really makes for sex appeal are personality and chemistry and a good bunch of intangibles. There are women on these boards who convey sex appeal simply by the way they write. And most people have experienced the letdown when someone they thought was very sexy turned out to be dull, antagonistic, boring, or possessed of habits or manners that simply weren't very sexy at all.


----------



## Carrie (Dec 31, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Okay, Conrad, so you don't feel bad, you're my favorite fat girl.  I was gonna vote for Misty or Vickie or Carrie or Ann Marie or Tina, but no, they could never compare to you. Bunch of wannas, I say.



I know. Conrad is a far sexier fat babe than I could ever hope to be.


----------



## mango (Dec 31, 2006)

*I can't rate or grade the sexy fat girls here!

There's so many of them...

I love 'em all!

 *


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 31, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Okay, Conrad, so you don't feel bad, you're my favorite fat girl.  I was gonna vote for Misty or Vickie or Carrie or Ann Marie or Tina, but no, they could never compare to you. Bunch of wannas, I say.



You know you want me.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 31, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Okay, Conrad, so you don't feel bad, you're my favorite fat girl.  I was gonna vote for Misty or Vickie or Carrie or Ann Marie or Tina, but no, they could never compare to you. Bunch of wannas, I say.


It's an honor...just being nominated


----------



## weetabix (Dec 31, 2006)

Webmaster said:


> I'd probably vote against this sort of thing. We're talking real people here, real individuals with real feelings, and what's being judged is something people can't do anything about. <snip>



What about TV Fat Girls

Debbie Chazen from Titty Bang Bang http://www.bbc.co.uk/bbcthree/tv/tittybangbang/index.shtml

Dawn French - this is from 1994, 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/comedy/guide/articles/v/gallery/vicarofdibleythe_7776690_1.shtml
she is much fatter in her christmas epesode in 2006

Fern Britton used to be a normal sized TV presenter but over the years has become quite a BBW.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/cumbria/content/image_galleries/roxanne_pallett_gallery.shtml?5


----------



## Chimpi (Dec 31, 2006)

weetabix said:


> What about TV Fat Girls



Enter *Marissa Jaret Winokur* 
I adore her, as a person, and as an actress.











Although her weight has ups and downs (of course I love her at her higher weights), her personality is spectacular, the smile is wonderful, and... that hair! 

I'm done now.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Dec 31, 2006)

LisaInNC said:


> ok ok are these dudes voting only on the chicks who have websites? thats totally not fair...obviously they are sexy....hello!!! people pay to see them...can the girls who dont have a paysite get some crumbs??





Here you go Lisa..


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 31, 2006)

^^^Do I get to split that with her? :eat2:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 31, 2006)

She has a stunning smile, and I don't normally like short women, but she's gorgeous.



Chimpi said:


> Enter *Marissa Jaret Winokur*
> I adore her, as a person, and as an actress.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 31, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> She has a stunning smile, and I don't normally like short women...



*sniff* *pout*


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 31, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> *sniff* *pout*



SVS, you're my other other favorite short woman. 

P.S. I once dated someone who was 5' 2"! I'm open-minded.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 1, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> SVS, you're my other other favorite short woman.
> 
> P.S. I once dated someone who was 5' 2"! I'm open-minded.




That's what I like to hear


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 1, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ^^^Do I get to split that with her? :eat2:



Heck No!!!! Everybody gets their own tray


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 1, 2007)

^^^ 


OoOoOoOOoOoooOoOooOOOoOo :shocked: :batting:  :eat1: 

Thanks so much you sweet man  :kiss2:


----------



## DjSessions (Jan 3, 2007)

My favorite girl would have to be Big Cutie Ariel . She has a great personality and is absolutely sexy and adorable in her pictures. I just can't get enough of her. :smitten: :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 3, 2007)

I think it would be hard to pick out 3. Each lady brings something different and unique.


----------



## GunnerFA (Jan 4, 2007)

There are just so many gorgeous women to shoose from so rather than a top three, i'm giving a few honourable mentions and a 1st place.

Hounarable Mentions (in no particular order):
HeatherBBW, Cindy G, DestinyBBW, LargenLovely, Summer G, Sable, Aviva Juda, Tami, Ivy, Kellie Kay(a pic of her convenced me to sign up to Dims), AnnMarie, Rowan, Gwen and Patty.

1st: Big Cutie Sasha
Clear winner in my opinion and my all time favourite since the first guest set she did for Heather. While my tastes are usually the bigger the better, there were so many things to like about her. Firstly, she has the most gorgeous face and the loveliest smile. Secondly, i find Sasha has the perfect proportions and her 390 pounds sit perfectly on her. All her features, while not the biggest, just make her look priceless. Sasha is the sexiest fat babe. Just take a look at her and you'll see.


----------



## jersteff6 (Jan 4, 2007)

All the women here are gorgeous, but if I had to pick my top 3 it would be

1st -- Heather Boyle (a long time ago I stumbled upon her old site and was taken aback by her beauty, and kind of introduced to a new world of BBW's and FA's where it was okay to be fat and to like fat women. -- I always thought I was a little wierd for liking larger women.-- Heather still gets more beautiful as time goes by.)

2nd -- AnnMarie (absolutely stunning and seems like such a nice person)

3rd -- A tie between Melissa(largenlovely), Kellie Kay, Nicki(Gaining Goddess) and Courtney(Plump Princess)


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat (Jan 4, 2007)

I like the one that I was blessed with and think she is the hottest so I really can't vote in an honest way but when I first joined this site the first time waaaaaaaaay back.. I posted my first digital pic ever of myself here and Anne Marie fixed it for me.. that was around 99 maybe as early as 98. I would have to vote for her because she was nice enough to me to take the red out of the photo and was always nice to me. I left the site in 2001 due to schedule issues but am happy to be back and happy to see she is still around!

Cheers all
Wombat


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks for the mention guys, you're all sweeties.  

And wombat, wow.... long memory on you!!


----------



## joness (Jan 7, 2007)

My vote is influenced by people I've known for a long time and their personalities are what bring out their beauty even more for me. These people have stuck with me through the years:

1) Tarella
2) Joy
3) Kristin (sultrystare)

You guys are the best.

Joness


----------



## HeatherBBW (Jan 7, 2007)

GunnerFA said:


> 1st: Big Cutie Sasha
> Clear winner in my opinion and my all time favourite since the first guest set she did for Heather. While my tastes are usually the bigger the better, there were so many things to like about her. Firstly, she has the most gorgeous face and the loveliest smile. Secondly, i find Sasha has the perfect proportions and her 390 pounds sit perfectly on her. All her features, while not the biggest, just make her look priceless. Sasha is the sexiest fat babe. Just take a look at her and you'll see.



One of those most amazing things about Sasha is not her body, but it sure adds a whole lot to her "goods". I just get a kick out of her - she's bright, smart, witty, funny and just so damn infectuous. As I tell her.. "So damn cute!". That smile just makes you want to smile. 

I am just glad to see more and more girls popping onto the scene that love themselves and inspire others.


----------



## HeatherBBW (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks so much Jersteff6 - your compliment is one of the best I ever get - that my site or one that I've been part of helped an FA or fat girl have a better understanding of their preference or body. It's what makes it all worth it.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Jan 7, 2007)

please note that these are not "ranked" 

lillybbbw - um... hello... GODDESS!
eclectic_girl - pearlicious
 summerg - sweet and beautiful
 turtleteacher - sexy, hot, hot...
 ivy - mad sexy girl... 
 bigsexy920 - she's big and damn is she sexy...
 nancygirl74 - dee-licious
 butterbelly - just like butter... yummy...
 ssbbwpunkgirl - punklicious
the obstreperous ms. j. - words cannot describe the sexy ms. j.
 toni - toni is sex - period.
 jes - if she was only into girls...
 activistfatgirl - damn, she is into girls... sigh...
.sable - buh-damn... 
lipmixgirl - just cause i brought sexy back... 

amendments may come later....

the big apple has spoken
::exeunt:: :bow:


----------



## PhillyFA (Jan 8, 2007)

lipmixgirl said:


> please note that these are not "ranked"
> 
> lillybbbw - um... hello... GODDESS!
> eclectic_girl - pearlicious
> ...



you forgot 2, largenlovely, and babyjeep21...BOTH incredibly GORGEOUS women


----------



## lipmixgirl (Jan 8, 2007)

please note that these are not "ranked" 

lillybbbw - um... hello... GODDESS!
eclectic_girl - pearlicious
summerg - sweet and beautiful
turtleteacher - sexy, hot, hot...
ivy - mad sexy girl... 
bigsexy920 - she's big and damn is she sexy...
nancygirl74 - plushy sexy pear
gyspy - dee-licious
butterbelly - just like butter... yummy...
ssbbwpunkgirl - punklicious
the obstreperous ms. j. - words cannot describe the sexy ms. j.
toni - toni is sex - period.
jes - if she was only into girls...
activistfatgirl - damn, she is into girls... sigh...
.sable - buh-damn... 
babyjeep21 - sexy jeepy = hot hot hot
misticalmisty - simply applicious... damn, how i love my applegirls
largenlovely - cause she is just large&lovely... and lucious.....
bigbellyssbbw - mmmmmmmmm, it's all about the belly, baby.... it's all about the belly
lipmixgirl - just cause i brought sexy back... 

amendments may come later....

the big apple has spoken
::exeunt:: :bow:


----------



## djewell (Jan 8, 2007)

lipmixgirl said:


> please note that these are not "ranked"
> 
> lillybbbw - um... hello... GODDESS!
> eclectic_girl - pearlicious
> ...



you certainly deserve to be on there:wubu:


----------



## elle camino (Jan 9, 2007)

oh hay popularity thread, how's it going.


----------



## GPL (Jan 9, 2007)

I dont know who I will put into a top 3... I have more than three though.
Guess it also makes the girls who are never gonna be mentioned in here feel they are not pretty or appreciated or something. How do you think about that?

GPL.


----------



## waldo (Jan 9, 2007)

GPL said:


> I dont know who I will put into a top 3... I have more than three though.
> Guess it also makes the girls who are never gonna be mentioned in here feel they are not pretty or appreciated or something. How do you think about that?
> 
> GPL.



Just because noone mentions a girl as one of his top 3 sexy babes, doesn't mean that all those guys who posted thinks she is not attractive, just not as attractive as some others.

It seems best to limit such a question to only the pay-site girls or celebrities, since including the other Dimensions members just turns it into a popularity thread as mentioned by another post.

I couldn't name three clear-cut favorites but I do have a special appreciation for pears, so The Rawk, Aviva Juda, and Big Cutie Jenni come to mind.


----------



## GPL (Jan 9, 2007)

Check out this hottie Siciliana from Bodacious Magazine!
She definately stands high on my list of sexiest fat babes...:smitten: 
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=87602994 :wubu: 

GPL.


----------



## hortoen (Feb 10, 2007)

sexiest to me is Eclectic girl.
I just saw the pics from Boston NYE Bash and
wow she has gotten big. I hink she must have gained a lot recently and her face is looking still very cute and pretty.
I love her


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Feb 10, 2007)

lipmixgirl said:


> please note that these are not "ranked"
> 
> lillybbbw - um... hello... GODDESS!
> eclectic_girl - pearlicious
> ...



OMG! My first nomination. I'm so unprepared for it all *flutters hands*....I'd like to thank my agent, my mom, and God. I'd also like to thank lipmixgirl because she brought sexy back and I was missing it very much. *Tears well* Thank you. Thank you all! *Exit stage left*


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 10, 2007)

hortoen said:


> sexiest to me is Eclectic girl.
> I just saw the pics from Boston NYE Bash and
> wow she has gotten big. I hink she must have gained a lot recently and her face is looking still very cute and pretty.
> I love her



Having known Carla for years now, I can burst your bubble and tell you her weight/size is pretty much exactly the same and she plans to keep it that way - despite whatever daydreams/fantasies those who don't know her may have.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 10, 2007)

Well I must say I nominate myself for being such a bad ass fat ass...and I would like to also bring into the ranks any women on this board who feel smart and sexy.....and far as ranking goes? pfft.

I prefer a buffet to a 1 course meal in a cardboard box. All the women on here are hella hot in their own way...models and non models alike.

Ranking is for goobers.


----------



## hortoen (Feb 10, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Having known Carla for years now, I can burst your bubble and tell you her weight/size is pretty much exactly the same and she plans to keep it that way - despite whatever daydreams/fantasies those who don't know her may have.



Maybe you're right AnnMarie and its only the dress she's wearing. But Carla is looking supercute in the pics

PS Your looking very cute too AnnMarie


----------



## mrskeet (Feb 11, 2007)

All the ladies are fly but Creampuff is the top lady by far now. You seen her hips and those sexy thighs of hers she is my favorite bbw model she is the best in the game now Cremepuff came in and took over the game.


----------



## Feedtartfat (Feb 11, 2007)

Brittney Spears ofcourse.. Guess if I was happy to find this picture... Oboy.. is she gaining allready..? with sweet Anna Nicole gone, we need a new freaky gainer...


----------



## rainyday (Feb 11, 2007)

It's just the old hold-a-tiny-dog-and-it-will-make-you-look-bigger trick. The b****!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 11, 2007)

I really couldn't choose. Some appeal to me physically more than others, but some are pretty while having other wonderful qualities (Such as intelligence, empathy, wit, et cetera). Some appeal to me because of their contributions to the movement (*Cough* *Cough* AnnMarie, Ecletic Girl, Heather to name a few). Those qualities are sometimes enough for me to consider them just as sexy. Brains are sexy too you know. *Rawr*


----------



## UberAris (Feb 11, 2007)

Leslie: my ample beauty

Lillybbbw: First Dim member I have ever met

Stacey: <3 Stacey  (I can never remember if I spell your name right or not :doh: )

herin: Oh comon... its freak'n HERIN

Opalbbw: not on much anymore but is kick ass in the extremes...

 rock on ladies


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Feb 11, 2007)

hortoen said:


> sexiest to me is Eclectic girl.
> I just saw the pics from Boston NYE Bash and
> wow she has gotten big. I hink she must have gained a lot recently and her face is looking still very cute and pretty.
> I love her


Nonetheless, and I've only looked at the last page of this thread, 'cause, like, I'd not want to NOT pick everybody... this guy's right. EclecticGirl's long swan-like neck is such a contrast to the supercurviness occuring below it, that she's gotta be the top. Great elbows and feet too. Okay Rowan for #2 and then everybody else is tied for 3. Diplomatic enough?:doh:


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Feb 11, 2007)

I tried to ignore this thread, 'cause I Don't like subjects like this one.

But I want to point to my user name and say: I like all fat girls,


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 11, 2007)

Ranking is for punks. Even when Ned does it.

Here's my list tho:

1.) :wubu: 
2.) :smitten: 
3.) :batting:


----------



## herin (Feb 11, 2007)

UberAris said:


> Leslie: my ample beauty
> 
> Lillybbbw: First Dim member I have ever met
> 
> ...




You, my good sir, are awesome!


----------



## herin (Feb 11, 2007)

Feedtartfat said:


> Brittney Spears ofcourse.. Guess if I was happy to find this picture... Oboy.. is she gaining allready..? with sweet Anna Nicole gone, we need a new freaky gainer...



Ummm...that there right under her skirt. Is that what i think it is? Or are her thighs just malformed? Cause it looks kinda like a freaky 'gina.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 12, 2007)

herin said:


> Ummm...that there right under her skirt. Is that what i think it is? Or are her thighs just malformed? Cause it looks kinda like a freaky 'gina.



Just thighs.


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 12, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Ranking is for punks. Even when Ned does it.
> 
> Here's my list tho:
> 
> ...



OMG, I'm number three! 

Ok, so no one has named me as being a hot chick, but I do have my top million girly crushes.

In no particular order:

Ivy
BabyJeep
Oona
Vivica
Soup
CurvyEm
Teresa
Violet B.
Buffie
Jes
Strawberry Shortcake
LillyBBW
Dubh
Sasha
BBWmodel
AFG
AnnMarie
Ella Bella
Elle Camino
This1yankee
BBW Texan
Kenzie
Kerrypop
RedHotAva
RedVelvet
Renaissance Woman
ThatFatGirl
ThikChikStacey
Hollyfo
Ashley
Gaining Goddess
Tinkerbell
Lemmick
Ruby Ripples
Toodles


Oh yes, and every other woman who posts here that I can't remember off the top of my head.


----------



## Spanky (Feb 12, 2007)

How about ranking by BBW geography? Mine would be (in particular order)

1. Indianapolis 
2. New 'freakin' Jersey, ya jerk!
3. The great Northwest. 

HM: Oklahoma!


----------



## fatkid420 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ivy :smitten: 

that is all.


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 12, 2007)

Spanky said:


> How about ranking by BBW geography? Mine would be (in particular order)
> 
> 1. Indianapolis
> 2. New 'freakin' Jersey, ya jerk!
> ...



This is a smart man here. From what I've seen, we're the BBW capital of the world.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 12, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> OMG, I'm number three!
> 
> Ok, so no one has named me as being a hot chick, but I do have my top million girly crushes.
> 
> ...


Pluses and Minuses of making a list like that:

Plus:
LOTS of women just went, awww, I made Krissy's list!

Minus:
A few others just went "Holy carp, I don't even make the top 50!" :doh:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 12, 2007)

Spanky said:


> How about ranking by BBW geography? Mine would be (in particular order)
> 
> 1. Indianapolis
> 2. New 'freakin' Jersey, ya jerk!
> ...



What does HM mean? Am I really that dense? lol


----------



## GPL (Feb 12, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> OMG, I'm number three!
> 
> Ok, so no one has named me as being a hot chick, but I do have my top million girly crushes.
> 
> ...




:bow: 
You forgot: Heather, Melissa, Tooz, Tami, Jenny, Anna Mae, Courtney, CandyGoddess, Toni, Siciliana:wubu: and Yourself! For the rest your list is pretty much complete lol.

GPL.


----------



## Oona (Feb 12, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> OMG, I'm number three!
> 
> Ok, so no one has named me as being a hot chick, but I do have my top million girly crushes.
> 
> ...




You are TOO sweet! :wubu:


----------



## Oona (Feb 12, 2007)

I don't think I could ever narrow it down to just three ladies. Every lady I have had the pleasure of talking to on here has been nothing but sweet and beautiful. Therefore, I can't, and wont, make a top 3. I refuse. All you ladies out there are GORGEOUS! You are all on my top list ^_^


----------



## BBWModel (Feb 12, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> What does HM mean? Am I really that dense? lol



HM = Honorable Mention


----------



## Spanky (Feb 12, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> What does HM mean? Am I really that dense? lol



Honorable Mention. 

And why do you assume it is you????  

I was trying to be geographical to keep specific people from being mentioned. :batting:


----------



## Spanky (Feb 12, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> This is a smart man here. From what I've seen, we're the BBW capital of the world.



Damn straight !

On both points.


----------



## GPL (Feb 12, 2007)

Ladies:
When are we going to start a top 3 for the most nice/sweet FA's?  

GPL:batting: .


----------



## Carrie (Feb 12, 2007)

GPL said:


> Ladies:
> When are we going to start a top 3 for the most nice/sweet FA's?
> 
> GPL:batting: .



Ugh. I _really_ hope none of the ladies here would start that thread. I wouldn't dream of participating in a list like that - far too much potential to hurt the feelings of most of the great FA's with whom I interact here. This place isn't a high school yearbook - let's not treat it as such. 

Ick, ick, ick.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 12, 2007)

Spanky said:


> Honorable Mention.
> 
> And why do you assume it is you????
> 
> I was trying to be geographical to keep specific people from being mentioned. :batting:



I didn't assume it was me..I just wanted to know what HM meant..lol


Surely there is at least 1 other hot, fat girl in Oklahoma..I've never met her..but I'm sure she exists


----------



## mossystate (Feb 12, 2007)

GPL said:


> Ladies:
> When are we going to start a top 3 for the most nice/sweet FA's?
> 
> GPL:batting: .



GPL..let it be the HOTTEST FA's..who cares about nice and sweet.Now, let's see some hot pictures of you to get the ball rolling, then I will look at them and decide if you are worthy..k?..k................................heh


----------



## KaliCurves (Feb 12, 2007)

I will be the fat girl holding the awards to give to all these wonderful women!!!:smitten:


----------



## Regular Bill (Feb 12, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> OMG, I'm number three!
> 
> Ok, so no one has named me as being a hot chick, but I do have my top million girly crushes.
> 
> ...




I have to agree whole heartly with your list but I would like to add some others.

Here they are:
Green-eyed Fairy
Jenni
Mysti
Toni
Sophia Rose......even though she posted under Juggmasters name.
Anna-mae
Brie Brown
just to name a few.


----------



## Tina (Feb 12, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Ugh. I _really_ hope none of the ladies here would start that thread. I wouldn't dream of participating in a list like that - far too much potential to hurt the feelings of most of the great FA's with whom I interact here. This place isn't a high school yearbook - let's not treat it as such.
> 
> Ick, ick, ick.



Agreed. I think threads like this are completely non-productive and often alienate people who never, or almost never, make the list.


----------



## bootylovingirl (Feb 12, 2007)

please be considerate of the womens feelings, they werent looking for criticism.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 12, 2007)

I pick me.

Somebody's got to. And I make myself happy!


----------



## PhillyFA (Feb 12, 2007)

If I can put my 2 cents in here, the subject is the top 3 sexiest fat babes, but it doesn't say that they need to be from the Dim boards. It could also refer to TV, movies, music, etc. That being said, the sexiest fat babe I know is my wife. She has a gorgeous face, and an unbelievable 300 lb. fat smoking body. She has big breasts, a big round belly, and a sweet fat ass. And you could get lost looking in her eyes.

I also think Leslie Boone, Ann Wilson (from Heart) and Kirstie Alley (don't worry, she'll gain it back) are hot. Now from the Dim boards, I think LargenLovely, BabyJeep21, and BBWTexan are extremely sexy and absolutely gorgeous. I'd also have to include AnnMarie, Jenni, Heather, Sasha, Sable, Lilly, SVS, Gypsy, Tina, and TurtleTeecher. They are all very beautiful, sexy women.


----------



## GPL (Feb 12, 2007)

mossystate said:


> GPL..let it be the HOTTEST FA's..who cares about nice and sweet.Now, let's see some hot pictures of you to get the ball rolling, then I will look at them and decide if you are worthy..k?..k................................heh



 I had a nice picture of myself, but it says it is too big to post here 
Does anyone know how to resize it??

Thanks,
GPL.


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 12, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Pluses and Minuses of making a list like that:
> 
> Plus:
> LOTS of women just went, awww, I made Krissy's list!
> ...



You're right actually, I shouldn't have tried to make a list..but I was trying to make one in which all the women I see post here on a regular basis were included, but being that I was tired..I missed some people. :doh: 

No worries though, the only list I'll ever make is the official Member's list.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 12, 2007)

GPL said:


> :bow:
> You forgot: Heather, Melissa, *Tooz*, Tami, Jenny, Anna Mae, Courtney, CandyGoddess, Toni, Siciliana:wubu: and Yourself! For the rest your list is pretty much complete lol.
> 
> GPL.



! I got a mention. Thank you, sweetheart.  That made my day.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 12, 2007)

GPL said:


> I had a nice picture of myself, but it says it is too big to post here
> Does anyone know how to resize it??
> 
> Thanks,
> GPL.



Groovy!..as long as it is not just a picture of your face.I need to see all of you(well, as all as I am allowed to view here at Dims) for me to determine if you are worthy 


*I just know GPL is trying to figure out how to get on all fours and hold the camera in one hand..etc...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 12, 2007)

Holy schmoly...did I make a list?? I'm so happy! I still feel new... I'm honored!! :batting: 

I say all the ladies here are hot chicks..... I'm just happy to be in their company......






Krissy12 said:


> OMG, I'm number three!
> 
> Ok, so no one has named me as being a hot chick, but I do have my top million girly crushes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wagimawr (Feb 12, 2007)

Yeah, I can't really make a list.

Mainly cause there's no way to only display the ladies on the Members List.

I can't say I've ever seen a woman that posts here that I in any way disapprove of (ignoring things like piercings for the time being). 

Gorgeous. ALL OF YOU.


----------



## Carrie (Feb 12, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> Yeah, I can't really make a list.
> 
> Mainly cause there's no way to only display the ladies on the Members List.
> 
> ...



You? Class act, all the way, Wag.


----------



## BBWModel (Feb 12, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> OMG, I'm number three!
> 
> Ok, so no one has named me as being a hot chick, but I do have my top million girly crushes.
> 
> ...




Thank you Krissy! What a sweetheart!

:batting:


----------



## ripley (Feb 12, 2007)

1. ripley
2. ripley
3. ripley


Seriously. You have no idea.


----------



## Spanky (Feb 13, 2007)

Carrie said:


> You? Class act, all the way, Wag.



Carrie, if that guinea pig is a girl, it makes my list, too. I love guinea pigs, the way they beep, the way they just love wearing over-the-top hats. Real stylin' like.  

(hope that doesn't offend any of the other guinea pigs out there)


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 13, 2007)

ripley said:


> 1. ripley
> 2. ripley
> 3. ripley
> 
> ...



Nope. I don't. Show me what a fat sexy babe you are!


----------



## Wagimawr (Feb 13, 2007)

Seconded.

If you're gonna self-promote like that, ripley...


----------



## ripley (Feb 13, 2007)

Y'all are too young, I'm too much for a starter FA.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 13, 2007)

ripley said:


> 1. ripley
> 2. ripley
> 3. ripley
> 
> ...



Actually, I have lots of ideas.. and you top them all. Guess it comes from being a Clubhouse member. 
It is pointless to resist your irresistable-ness.


----------



## calauria (Feb 13, 2007)

fatlane said:


> I'm...
> Too sexy for this post
> Too sexy for this post
> Too sexy for this post
> ...



LOL!!! You're GROOOOOOOOVVVVVVAAAAY!!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 13, 2007)

ripley said:


> Y'all are too young, I'm too much for a starter FA.



Best. Line. Ever.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 13, 2007)

Carrie said:


> You? Class act, all the way, Wag.



"you must spread some rep around before giving it to Carrie again" so I gave more to Wag instead


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 13, 2007)

The fact that you don't know just how deeply innapropriate this post is is rather breathtaking.

"dont gain or lose any more?"...comparing one to the other?.....god..so much is just wrong here....and couched in all that praise is some really stupid stuff.....

You must be very ....very young.







FatGirlLover said:


> Ive got so many photos of various fat girls who I find very sexy, and upon browsing through various pics, I thought it would be good to share with everyone exactly who I find to be the most sexiest out of all the known fat girls (many of whom use this forum too - if i mention your name in my top 3, any chance of some free pics/vids?  ). Also, I will put exactly what about their bodies I find to make them so sexy. So here goes:
> 
> 3. Heather. Why? Well its a close call between my top 3, and Heather is probably the best all rounder (no pun intended lol). From her face to her ass, she has it all. Your bellies are great, sometimes a really big belly is nice but sometimes you have as many as 3, and they look fantastic. Your butt cant match AnnMarie's (no-one can in my opinion), but your thighs, especially when you sit down, are nice and thick, with plenty of soft fat and I would just love to get lost in there!
> 
> ...


----------



## wrestlingguy (Feb 13, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> The fact that you don't know just how deeply innapropriate this post is is rather breathtaking.
> 
> "dont gain or lose any more?"...comparing one to the other?.....god..so much is just wrong here....and couched in all that praise is some really stupid stuff.....
> 
> You must be very ....very young.



I appreciate what you say here, and I tend to agree with Conrad about comparisons here in general. That being said, I have tried to focus on the praise that's being heaped on many of the ladies here, some by men that are probably in relationships, or married to others.

Now, I can see nothing wrong in appreciating a woman other than your wife & significant other, but to publicly display who is the sexiest on Dims in that light can be disrespectful.

My wife got a few votes......really nice. Can you imagine, however, if I came in here and posted about who I thought was sexiest, and why, and then threw in a few fantasies about how fat I'd like to see them get..........oh yeah, so I throw in a line about my wife, and how she's #1 in my top 3, then go on about who else is almost as good as her. How is my wife supposed to feel? This thread only supports my contention that most guys (and some women) are not about size acceptance at all, but seem to be more interested in a popularity contest.

In my 8 plus years of being a part of Dimensions, I've never found the need to rank anyone, either on looks, intelligence, wealth, A N Y T H I N G. To do so publicly, as several have stated on the previous 11 pages of this thread, causes others not mentioned to somehow feel inferior. Is that really what you want to accomplish here? This may be fine for discussion around the water cooler at work, but not out in the open.

I'm not sure, Red Velvet, if these guys are young or not..........I just think most of them are extremely inconsiderate. Maybe you should just put up ont of those poll thingys, and you all can check back daily to see if your wet dream is in the lead.

Goddamn FAs...................


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 13, 2007)

Thank you for your thoughtful post, WG...

Not ALL goddamn FA's...just incredibly obnoxious, deeply objectifying, sexist, alarmingly clueless ones.....or rather people, of any pursuasion.


"girl A's thighs are lovely but not as lovely as girl B's ass, but her ass isnt as nice as girl C".....

Like they are MEAT!

Jaysus .....makes me feel damn near violent. And now I am sure the poor sod is scared off.....but in all honesty?....If he doesnt learn that lesson and FAST, he is going to be one lonely creature...


----------



## FatGirlLover (Feb 16, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> Thank you for your thoughtful post, WG...
> 
> Not ALL goddamn FA's...just incredibly obnoxious, deeply objectifying, sexist, alarmingly clueless ones.....or rather people, of any pursuasion.
> 
> ...



Oh calm down! I posted that 16 months ago, when I'd only just started being open about being an FA, and although I quickly regretted it and posted an apology, my original intent of the post still remains - to give praise and apprecitation to our favourite fat girls out of all the beautiful women on here. THAT is all!

This is what I said in apology:
[
Next can I say how sorry I am if I have caused any offence to anyone here. It certainly was not my intention. As someone said earlier it was all meant in good nature and of course I realise personality and other aspects are very important. But surely you cant say you've never thought about which fat girls you find to have the most attractive body in your eyes? These girls are our idols after all, the kind we would all love to meet while out socialising. I just wanted everyone to have the chance to share with me their personal favourites as I am very interested to hear eveyone's views. 

Remember as well I'm new to these boards and have never before been able to discuss this with others who have the same tastes as I do because, frankly, no one who I know face-to-face shares my tastes, so please excuse me if I come over a little over-enthusiastic at the moment.
]

Im much more sensible now since Im now a regular to these boards, and I apologise once again to those who feel offended, but also a number of other folk have posted their favourites too. Whats wrong with a little harmless recognition for our favourites? Guys talk about their favourite girls all the time, so whats the problem?

By the way Im 22, single, and I go out regularly to clubs, having met and got the phone numbers of quite a few attractive BBWs. So I cant be all that bad, can I?


----------



## mossystate (Feb 16, 2007)

*going to almost regret going against this brick wall..one more time...but*

FGL, it is not about 'this board'.It is not about you 'being new to all this'.This is about that as a human being, you should have learned about things like tact.Please do not hide behind your flowering FAism.Does not matter to me how old you are, because any person over the age of, let's say, 9, should know better.

It really is as simple as that...tact.


----------



## waldo (Feb 17, 2007)

mossystate said:


> *going to almost regret going against this brick wall..one more time...but*
> 
> FGL, it is not about 'this board'.It is not about you 'being new to all this'.This is about that as a human being, you should have learned about things like tact.Please do not hide behind your flowering FAism.Does not matter to me how old you are, because any person over the age of, let's say, 9, should know better.
> 
> It really is as simple as that...tact.



I thought the Weight Board was supposed to be the place where it was okay to be tactless. Afterall the whole theme of the board - weight gain and feederism - is as tactless and politically incorrect as you can get.


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 18, 2007)

waldo said:


> I thought the Weight Board was supposed to be the place where it was okay to be tactless. Afterall the whole theme of the board - weight gain and feederism - is as tactless and politically incorrect as you can get.



Nah. Maybe that's your definition. It's not really very OK to be tactless anywhere.


----------



## waldo (Feb 18, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Nah. Maybe that's your definition. It's not really very OK to be tactless anywhere.



My point is that the same kind of people who disapprove of feederism are the ones coming on here complaining about this thread and those who dare 'objectify women'.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Feb 18, 2007)

waldo said:


> My point is that the same kind of people who disapprove of feederism are the ones coming on here complaining about this thread and those who dare 'objectify women'.



Hey Waldo, I don't disapprove of feederism at all. I DO disapprove of being disrespectful to anyone in this community, even you. Most of all, I am against the objectification of ANY person, male or female, to satisfy one's sexual fantasy, in a public forum.


----------



## waldo (Feb 18, 2007)

wrestlingguy said:


> Hey Waldo, I don't disapprove of feederism at all. I DO disapprove of being disrespectful to anyone in this community, even you. Most of all, I am against the objectification of ANY person, male or female, to satisfy one's sexual fantasy, in a public forum.



Maybe the Weight Board shouldn't even exist then since it is all about objectification of fat women in a public forum. And what about the pay site board. Now there's a forum where objectification on a public forum is really rampant. Boy we have a lot of cleaning up to do around here.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Feb 18, 2007)

waldo said:


> Maybe the Weight Board shouldn't even exist then since it is all about objectification of fat women in a public forum. And what about the pay site board. Now there's a forum where objectification on a public forum is really rampant. Boy we have a lot of cleaning up to do around here.



Now, how says the Weight Board is about objectification of ANYONE in a public forum? Here's what Dimensions says about the Weight Board on the links page: *Erotic weight gain and fantasy issues*. In fact, nothing is said at all about fat women, OR men, the men part which you neglected to mention, which leads me to believe that you decided to put your own spin on what this board is about.

Now, here's what the links page says about the Plus Size Paysite Board:*Plus-size paysite info/discussion/feedback*. I'm still looking for the objectification clause.

You must be thinking of a site other than Dims that objectifies ANYONE....try looking at fatobjectification.com. It's not a paysite, and you can be as disrespectful as you want.


----------



## Wagimawr (Feb 18, 2007)

Just remember, the Weight Board isn't just about pieces of meat, it's about making those pieces of meat bigger.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Feb 18, 2007)

I must agree Cindy is deffinetly a #1.


----------



## herin (Feb 18, 2007)

I agree with you guys. Feederism = good (in my opinion) But being tactless, and rude-ish is a good way to make sure that no one will engage in those fantasies with you.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Feb 18, 2007)

Someone I know with a paysite received this message recently:

*I hope if you sit on my face that your asshole is clean. I bet that your asshole gets sweaty and ripe in the summer days. did you ever have a fight with a small skinney girl ever and you sat on her face like in high school or any other time. If you did I bet that she would of stopped making fun of your fat stinky ass and she would have actually would have gotten a free smell of it through your jeans or did you pull them down first.*

nice, huh....

So, you defenders of objectification......tell me where the line is drawn? 

Is anybody really into this stuff, by the way? I've been online for over 9 years now, and haven't seen anything about this topic.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 18, 2007)

Ummmm.... every discussion/thread on the weight board isn't about feeders (though I realize that it is mainly for feeders- they all seem nice enough to let the rest of us post here  )- and this thread is focused on how women LOOK- nothing more. Beauty contests are always going to leave some people feeling badly about themselves- period. I think that's the point that some have been trying to make here. It's rude to only give applause to a handful while leaving the rest to feel like alpo- especially on a forum that, imo, was designed to help people feel good about themselves. 
Everyone has their own tastes- sure I could name the three top good looking guys on this forum, imo, yet that would be comparable to saying the rest of you don't look so good......
That's not good on a forum where many of the people that come here have self-esteem issues to begin with, imo. 

Btw, I noticed a thread similar to this one was started on the pay-site board that quickly got locked due to arguments that started over it. This thread seems to have lived a long time..... way beyond it's usefulness, imo but if other people are still enjoying it, then let it ride. *shrugs*


----------



## Redhotphatgirl (Feb 18, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> This is a smart man here. From what I've seen, we're the BBW capital of the world.


Wrong I lived in Indiana most of my life s Florida is bbw capital of the world.


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 18, 2007)

Redhotphatgirl said:


> Wrong I lived in Indiana most of my life s Florida is bbw capital of the world.



I lived in Florida for 4 months last winter.. Nov-Feb for a job so I'd like to think that I helped that population as well.


----------



## tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> OMG, I'm number three!
> 
> Ok, so no one has named me as being a hot chick, but I do have my top million girly crushes.
> 
> ...




aww, someone mentioned me??  

I will say, that I was just saying something the other day, Krissy, that I thought you were cute too


----------



## chubbychaser48 (Feb 19, 2007)

This is a no brainer
1) Cat - from Cats house of fun (the face of the Dimensions magazine when you log on- She's absolutely beautiful and what a nice rear and tummy!)
2) Tie for second and third - Brie Brown and Ann Marie- the thought of either of them raises the room temperature.:wubu:


----------



## waldo (Feb 19, 2007)

wrestlingguy said:


> Now, how says the Weight Board is about objectification of ANYONE in a public forum? Here's what Dimensions says about the Weight Board on the links page: *Erotic weight gain and fantasy issues*. In fact, nothing is said at all about fat women, OR men, the men part which you neglected to mention, which leads me to believe that you decided to put your own spin on what this board is about.
> 
> Now, here's what the links page says about the Plus Size Paysite Board:*Plus-size paysite info/discussion/feedback*. I'm still looking for the objectification clause.
> 
> You must be thinking of a site other than Dims that objectifies ANYONE....try looking at fatobjectification.com. It's not a paysite, and you can be as disrespectful as you want.



Of course it is not going to be spelled out anywhere that objectification of people is endorsed by the website, but that is what happens here on a daily basis. Of course whether you identify it as such, will depend on one's personal definition of objectification. If you read the writeup at this link you will see there is a range of actions and attitudes that could be considered sexual objectification. In general here on Dimensions, particularly this board and the pay site board, there is a strong focus on physical attributes so the objectification is there even though it may not be as blatant as you have in mind when you think of objectification. 

Now I could go on to say that the stated purpose of the weight board being a forum for weight gain fantasy (i.e. feederism) is an indirect way of saying this board is tolerant of objectification. Many in the fat acceptance community see feederism as a fetish (see post # 97 of this very thread for an admission by one of the more prominent feeders on this board). Now we all know that a fetish is all about objectifying something (inanimate object or part of a person's body). So to summarize: Weight board = place where discussion of feederism is allowed; feederism = fetish = objectification. 

Now what we are really talking about here is not so much the objectification itself but rather the way in which it is presented. We should remember the women we are attracted to are more than just a pretty face attached to a sexy bod. Unfortunately, with some ladies who frequent Dimensions(particularly many pay-site models) we don't see their intellectual side since they tend to post mostly only to advertise an update to their sites.

And yes, there is also objectification of men (*clearing throat* Gentlemen....) on Dimensions. 

Now regarding your later post, I am not here defending objectification. I am just saying I believe it is happening here and it isn't necessarily all bad. If you read the little writeup in that link I posted, you see this section:

"Other feminists, particularly those identifies with sex-positive feminism, take a more nuanced view of sexual objectification, seeing sexual objectification as mainly a problem when not counterbalanced by women's sense of their own sexual subjectivity. Sex positive feminist activism has therefore emphasized developing greater sexual subjectivity in women rather than attacking sexual objectification."

I am not sure what this is all about. Maybe someone else here could comment.

As far as the kind of stuff that was sent to the person you referred to in the latter post: unless he had asked about her feelings on such demeaning talk beforehand and gotten the thumbs up, the guy deserved to be told to go to hell.

By the way I read your 'Goddamn FAs' blog entry. It certainly might be worth posting here. I have been told there are a lot of bozos on the Dim Chat who act in the way you describe in terms of being totally focused on weight gain, etc.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Feb 19, 2007)

Waldo, thanks for taking the time to read my blog. I have always wrestled (no pun intended) with what brought me to Dims vs. trying to have a relationship with someone where their fatness is only PART of the relationship, not what the entire relationship is based on.

My wife seems happy, so it appears that the life we share overshadows my wanting to be consumed by her fatness. That is likely a battle that most FA's go through, especially early on in their journey.

My issue is with the guys who have been around, and know better, yet never come to grips with the fact that we are all diamonds with many facets besides being fat, or liking fat. As a result, they remain one dimensional, and will never enter into a quality relationship with anyone.

Hey, why didn't you send me a friend request? LOL


----------



## Tina (Feb 19, 2007)

waldo said:


> "Other feminists, particularly those identifies with sex-positive feminism, take a more nuanced view of sexual objectification, seeing sexual objectification as mainly a problem when not counterbalanced by women's sense of their own sexual subjectivity. Sex positive feminist activism has therefore emphasized developing greater sexual subjectivity in women rather than attacking sexual objectification."



Wiki is not the last word on anything, and there is no such thing as "Sex-Positive" feminism. In order for there to be, there would have to be such a thing as "Sex-Negative" feminism, and there is not. That's just what some feminists call it when they want to do what they want to do and still want to be able to call themselves "feminists" without some sort of sense of 'guilt.'


----------



## randomalex (Feb 19, 2007)

what about destiny? i havnt read all of the comments here but i really like her! and cindy hear ur body is well nice! hehe


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 19, 2007)

waldo said:


> And yes, there is also objectification of men (*clearing throat* Gentlemen....) on Dimensions.



Sandie will have to correct me if I'm wrong, but I do believe that thread was started because of threads like these.

I have 2 reasons why I dislike these types of threads.

#1 someone gets left out...
#2 someone new to self acceptance may question their attractiveness when they compare themselves to some of the ladies the men have mentioned.

I have no problems with a guy talking about his preference..as far as shape and weight and size..but when you start ranking your favorites..that's when it gets shameful.

Like what you like..just don't try to make EVERYTHING a contest.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 19, 2007)

^^^Throat clearing gentleman thread isn't a contest in any way- it's simply a place for "men only" to post pics and then us females come in and compliment them. There is no competing among them- or it's not set up like that anyway. 
They ALL have the chance to show themselves off and be complimented- if anyone is left out there, it's because they chose not to post- not because some female didn't find them attractive/worthy enough to mention them.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 19, 2007)

GEF is right. The concept of this thread and the concept of the Gentlemen thread are totally different. Threads like this one rank, and people get left out, and feelings get hurt. The women in threads like these don't choose to participate - they are forced into it by the men that name them. Is the Getlemen thread still objectification? Absolutely. But those participating CHOOSE to participate, and are rewarded with appreciation, regardless of their appearance. You won't find us ranking the men there - because they are ALL attractive in their own ways. 

It's an entirely different purpose and atmosphere.


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 19, 2007)

waldo said:


> Maybe the Weight Board shouldn't even exist then since it is all about objectification of fat women in a public forum. And what about the pay site board. Now there's a forum where objectification on a public forum is really rampant. Boy we have a lot of cleaning up to do around here.



Ranking blows, especially when done within earshot or eyeshot of the rankees. 

I don't see any of these boards being about objectification, period. And this coming from an unabashed BBW porn (core soft) fan.


----------



## cactopus (Feb 19, 2007)

Buffie said:


> Just 3? Ya can't pick just 3.
> 
> .....
> #3. They know where all the best restaurants are.



Well even though that's a stereotype  , I've met a few BBW who had no sense of taste in things edible. I've also met very thin people who live to eat and are actually right when they say a place has good food.

As a gourmand myself, though, I have very exacting taste.


----------



## cactopus (Feb 19, 2007)

Mr. 23 said:


> ...
> But don't say fetish. After all, one's partner wouldn't want to be a fetish object any more than she would want to you to hear the voices from ancient Egypt.



I dunno... the voices from ancient Egypt could be a really fascinating thing. Either that or you've got glowy eyes and a snake parasite wrapped around your medulla oblongata.


----------



## cactopus (Feb 19, 2007)

Tina said:


> It makes sense, Carrie, and I agree. Have heard the "fetish" thing here for the last 7+ years and still irks me, particularly if the guy has no *real* idea what a fetish is -- a fetish being an object that one cannot arrive at the crescendo of their sexual destination without.
> 
> I mean, if the general FA has a fetish for plush gals, then men in general have a fetish for thin ones.



Yes but if you use that phrase it makes drawing the dividing line so much more difficult. While I am not interested in all large women for reasons of personality, physical features, politics, age, etc, I don't feel I could reach my sexual destination with a thin person.... so how do you really separate what is fetish and what isn't. I think if a person has to have a specific shape or feature present that would be a fetish, but if a person is simply not interested in thin bodies that is a preference.


----------



## Lovelyone (Feb 20, 2007)

I dont mind not being mentioned for being one of the top 3 sexuest babes on someone's list. I guess I can rest easy that when I die no one will come up to my mother and say "WOW...your daughter was one sexy fat chick" I would prefer being known for my kindness. sensitivity, generosity or sense of humor. I suppose that buying up all of the copies of that internet porn tape of me helped too  :blush:


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 20, 2007)

Lovelyone said:


> I suppose that buying up all of the copies of that internet porn tape of me helped too  :blush:



No, I want one. Gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme.

You're very dark. To suggest you will die before your mother. You're a very dark lady, lady.


----------



## Tina (Feb 20, 2007)

cactopus said:


> Yes but if you use that phrase it makes drawing the dividing line so much more difficult. While I am not interested in all large women for reasons of personality, physical features, politics, age, etc, I don't feel I could reach my sexual destination with a thin person.... so how do you really separate what is fetish and what isn't. I think if a person has to have a specific shape or feature present that would be a fetish, but if a person is simply not interested in thin bodies that is a preference.



First, of all, why must there _be_ a dividing line? Some men are totally not interested in a woman with fat anywhere but her breasts and buttocks. Would anyone say they have a "thin fetish"? Nope. As I mentioned before, a fetish is an object that one cannot arrive at their sexual 'destination' without. Us fat women are not inanimate objects -- just vessels for your (the general "you") sexual needs. Cactopus, it's called an attraction -- a preference. You like what you like and that's it.


----------



## Emma (Feb 20, 2007)

Tina - Some people have a fat fetish. Some people just have a preference. A lot of men here can't get off without thinking of the numbers, the growth, how huge someone is, and all the fat stuff. And some just think a fat woman is hot. I can't imagine many men getting off on how small a womans waist is, or that she weighs 128lbs. So no they don't have a thin fetish. But if they couldn't acheive orgasm without thinking about how tiny and underweight the person was then they would have one.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 20, 2007)

Wouldn't that be a gaining fetish, more than a fat fetish?

Just playing Devil's Advocate. These are some interesting comments.


----------



## Emma (Feb 20, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Wouldn't that be a gaining fetish, more than a fat fetish?
> 
> Just playing Devil's Advocate. These are some interesting comments.



Not really. Some people just get off on pure morbid obesity over gaining, I know loads of people like it.


----------



## Tina (Feb 20, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> Tina - Some people have a fat fetish. Some people just have a preference. A lot of men here can't get off without thinking of the numbers, the growth, how huge someone is, and all the fat stuff.



Believe me, I've been around here long enough to know that. I would call it a fixaton rather than a fetish.


----------



## Rowan (Feb 22, 2007)

Ned Sonntag said:


> Nonetheless, and I've only looked at the last page of this thread, 'cause, like, I'd not want to NOT pick everybody... this guy's right. EclecticGirl's long swan-like neck is such a contrast to the supercurviness occuring below it, that she's gotta be the top. Great elbows and feet too. Okay Rowan for #2 and then everybody else is tied for 3. Diplomatic enough?:doh:



Ned...i adore you *giggle* :*


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Feb 22, 2007)

You must spread some reputation before giving it to Carrie for that wonderful post. Honestly, top BBWs/FAs is all subjective and we all have favorable traits that we look for. I think there are better things to talk about.


Carrie said:


> Ugh. I _really_ hope none of the ladies here would start that thread. I wouldn't dream of participating in a list like that - far too much potential to hurt the feelings of most of the great FA's with whom I interact here. This place isn't a high school yearbook - let's not treat it as such.
> 
> Ick, ick, ick.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Feb 22, 2007)

I hate to say it but there are a lot of older guys who express themselves this idiotically. Immaturity has no bounds.

I think the guy just plainly does not know how to talk to women. I would be happy to tutor him in a crash course on social skills.



RedVelvet said:


> The fact that you don't know just how deeply innapropriate this post is is rather breathtaking.
> 
> "dont gain or lose any more?"...comparing one to the other?.....god..so much is just wrong here....and couched in all that praise is some really stupid stuff.....
> 
> You must be very ....very young.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Feb 22, 2007)

I've never liked beauty contests. All they do is set women up for self-hate and unnecessary shame that they don't deserve. The fact of the matter is that we guys all like different things. Some like bellies. Some like breasts. Some like their women pear shaped or apple shaped. Some like blondes. Some like brunettes. Some like black women. Some like white women. Therefore, to try to rank all the women here would be like comparing apples to oranges. Frankly, there is an abundance of beautiful women here and I like the whole cornucopia!

Besides, women are marginalized quite a bit in American culture. Fat women are marginalized and discriminated against more than most groups. It's senseless. Guys, I know people in the ignorant, non-BBW mainstream are like that but that doesn't mean we have to be like that too! Honestly, these types of comments are more appropriate to discuss in your car, in email, or with your buddies. Leave it off the board. The whole world really doesn't need to know which girl you think is #1. 



MisticalMisty said:


> Sandie will have to correct me if I'm wrong, but I do believe that thread was started because of threads like these.
> 
> I have 2 reasons why I dislike these types of threads.
> 
> ...


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Feb 22, 2007)

Tina, what makes a fixation different from a fetish? I always thought they were essentially the same.




Tina said:


> Believe me, I've been around here long enough to know that. I would call it a fixaton rather than a fetish.


----------



## TONYS (Feb 25, 2007)

All the gals are really cool and sexy!.....but for those of you who don't know check Lorna out..........http://lorna1969.wordpress.com/


----------



## whitewolfofsc (Feb 26, 2007)

I must say that my first choice is my own cowgirl, Rhonda. She is about 450# with a huge, soft sexy belly and a nice cushy ass too. Her eyes are the prettiest things I have ever gotten myself lost in  I attached a pic of her below.

I gotta say after Rhonda, it becomes more general and hard to pick just one woman. There is Kelligirl, Annmarie, Cindy G, Gayla, Vanilla Pear. It is a big world, filled with big beautiful women! I apreciate them all!

Peace,

White Wolf 

View attachment rhonda 01.jpg


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Feb 28, 2007)

I don't know if I phrased this right, but when I told my GF about my prefernce she asked me if I would find her sexier if she was fatter. I said "Baby, you look and do whatever makes you happy in your skin. A woman who is happy with how she looks is more attractive than anyother fat or thin."


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 28, 2007)

TheNowhereMan said:


> I don't know if I phrased this right, but when I told my GF about my prefernce she asked me if I would find her sexier if she was fatter. I said "Baby, you look and do whatever makes you happy in your skin. A woman who is happy with how she looks is more attractive than anyother fat or thin."



Repping you for that one, Nowhere Man.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Feb 28, 2007)

After that she has been taking a slight interest in the FA community, she's seen the Big Cuties site and admires Cindy but as I said above, if she gains thats great, if she doesn't same deal. Even if she want's to trry and shed a few pounds she has my support and love behind her.


----------



## Angel (Mar 1, 2007)

Can't believe not a single one of you guys (or lady admirers) mentioned me. You know you all lust after my perfect bod!


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Mar 1, 2007)

Angel said:


> Can't believe not a single one of you guys (or lady admirers) mentioned me. You know you all lust after my perfect bod!



i've never seen pictures of you that and I also hate classifying people as better than another just for how they look when i don't know anything about them


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Mar 1, 2007)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Repping you for that one, Nowhere Man.



So yes I said the right thing? I feel like I should mention that she has desided to put on a few pounds to "try it out" as she puts it. Bsaicly although i hate the phrase, Letting her self go. Which is great to me. I hate how society tells women they have to primp, pluck, curl, and basicly kill them selves to be considered beautiful. It's totally unneccisary.


----------

